# 3-6-9 Nassau



## JamesJackson

I guess this is a question only Bill can answer and he might not know for sure yet, but bring on the speculation...when do you think the 3-6-9 dial Nassau with be released? Also since I know things have worked this way in the past will kingston/Nassau owners be notified in advance? 

Reguards, James


----------



## Plat0

I can't wait for this incarnation of the Kingston/Nassau saga. I just pray that dial is glossy and not matte to match up with the glossy bezel. 

And the notifying Kingston/Nassau owners is tired already. It's time to move on and give new MKII customers a chance at first dibs (I was one of the first Nassau buyers ).


----------



## JamesJackson

I agree about the glossy dial. But even if its matte it will be great!


----------



## Addy711

I’m hoping it’s the same time MKII resumes taking orders for the Nassau and hoping it’s soon! Whatever the timeline is I’m going to try my best to get one. Hopefully it will be a stock on hand item like the Nassau is intended to be.


Glossy dial would be my preference too, looks that way from the posted picture but hard to tell for sure.


----------



## Whoknewi

looked glossy to me when I saw it...


----------



## NaecoSea

Where's everyone getting that there's a 369 model coming?


----------



## White Tuna

I found out by reading the NYC get together thread, but I believe it has been confirmed.


----------



## sennaster

want so bad!


----------



## NaecoSea

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## dwg

it is a pain deciding between the original nassau and this, especially since the original is available again. I hope we'll see a detail of the new dial soon.


----------



## NaecoSea

Anyone hear anything more about this one?

Also does anyone have a Nassau currently and if so what's your wrist size?

I love this one but I'm afraid it'll be too small on a 7.75" wrist. Am I nuts?


----------



## elbilo

i've been in search for pics of a nassau on a larger wrist too. i have a 7.5" wrist and i'm looking to buy. though, i'm comfortable wearing 40mm watches, so i don't think 39.2mm is too far off. plus, i feel the large crown will help give the watch more presence on the wrist. my only concern is whether the bracelet will look too dainty. i'm used to a straight 20mm bracelet, rather than one that tapers to 16mm.


----------



## NaecoSea

elbilo said:


> i've been in search for pics of a nassau on a larger wrist too. i have a 7.5" wrist and i'm looking to buy. though, i'm comfortable wearing 40mm watches, so i don't think 39.2mm is too far off. plus, i feel the large crown will help give the watch more presence on the wrist. my only concern is whether the bracelet will look too dainty. i'm used to a straight 20mm bracelet, rather than one that tapers to 16mm.


Did you manage to find any? The smallest watch I have is a Speedy and I don't think a watch will look right any smaller than that.


----------



## j e c

mmmmm


----------



## elbilo

NaecoSea said:


> Did you manage to find any? The smallest watch I have is a Speedy and I don't think a watch will look right any smaller than that.


there's plenty of pics online, but i don't know the wrist sizes. i guess there are no current owners with larger wrists.


----------



## elbilo

i've been searching around, but i couldn't find anything. i suppose bill is the only one who can confirm, but has there been any mention of this being offered in a non-date version some time down the pike?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Of the future projects, the 369 Nassau is probably the one that I would choose. It's very hard to decide between that, the Key West, P300 and Fulcrum. But the 369 Nassau is a nice blend of 369-dial 6538 and Exp I style, which would be another unique addition to my collection that would also serve a purpose theme-wise.

I'm hoping to get in on the first wave of pre-orders for this watch since obviously the Key West and P300 are filled up, and the Fulcrum isn't out yet either. I also like the Fulcrum, but if it came down to the two (which I'm sure it will) I'll take the 369 Nassau.


----------



## Darwin

Nope. Gotta be both! Actually, if the Nassau and the Fulcrum are offered in classic maxi-sub dials with the date at 3 I WILL be buying both. If not, my bank account will be safe(r). I passed my LRRP UTC 48 onto a worthy WUS/WIS compatriot so will likely be looking to replace it. It's hard, I have had the watch boxed up in its MKII case for more than a week (I'm delivering it in person in early September) and it's killing me! I don't dare open the case to look at it. I bought it to scratch the MKII Kingston itch and then fell hard for it. Had an opportunity to get a plank kit Kingston with date that coincided with an offer being made on the LRRP (wasn't looking to sell) so I agreed to sell it but then passed on the Kingston. Will be all over a MKII Nassau or Fulcrum with date...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Darwin said:


> Nope. Gotta be both! Actually, if the Nassau and the Fulcrum are offered in classic maxi-sub dials with the date at 3 I WILL be buying both. If not, my bank account will be safe(r). I passed my LRRP UTC 48 onto a worthy WUS/WIS compatriot so will likely be looking to replace it. It's hard, I have had the watch boxed up in its MKII case for more than a week (I'm delivering it in person in early September) and it's killing me! I don't dare open the case to look at it. I bought it to scratch the MKII Kingston itch and then fell hard for it. Had an opportunity to get a plank kit Kingston with date that coincided with an offer being made on the LRRP (wasn't looking to sell) so I agreed to sell it but then passed on the Kingston. Will be all over a MKII Nassau or Fulcrum with date...


Wow dude, I can see your frustration, hah! ;-)

I mean this in the politest way, but just out of curiosity, why is the date that important to you? Personally I love both date Subs and no dates as I own both kinds of homage, but I wouldn't trade my ND Nassau for a date any day! I would trade it for a Kingston date, gilt with any bezel or lume style however :rodekaart...muhahah...anybody reading this with a date Kingston?! ;-) :-d


----------



## Darwin

Hey Alpha - my fixation on the date at 3 is borne of nothing more than pictures of the Kingston with black text on white background date at the 3 o'clock position and how perfect it looks. Ditto for the LRRP Mil-sub. When I held the LRRP UTC 48 in my hands it checked all of the boxes for me. So... there's really no justifiiable reason for my insistence on the date at 3. The heart wants what the heart wants! Now, why do I want the date function at all? No clear answer here, either. I have MANY more watches without the date than with (collection of wearable watches is hovering around 80 or 90) and have found over the years that the number of times throughout the day that I actually NEED the date function is surprisingly high and I have gotten used to glancing at my watch to confrim that I have the date right.


----------



## Darwin

BTW this is probably my favourite watch (out of my collection):


----------



## rmassony

elbilo said:


> there's plenty of pics online, but i don't know the wrist sizes. i guess there are no current owners with larger wrists.


See picture below for my Kingston on my 7.5" wrist. I think the Kingston/Nassau case is perfect for my wrist size. I used to wear a Steinhart OVM (42mm), which now just feels cartoonishly big to me, especially at work. In fact, I barely wear it anymore and only hang onto it because it's the watch I wore to my wedding.


----------



## White Tuna

Darwin said:


> BTW this is probably my favourite watch (out of my collection):
> 
> View attachment 1195724


OK, You can kick me in the teeth for this.....but does that say "Dolex"? Or am I blinder than I thought? (Sorry, I do not mean to insult you, it just looks odd to me?)


----------



## Darwin

White Tuna said:


> OK, You can kick me in the teeth for this.....but does that say "Dolex"? Or am I blinder than I thought? (Sorry, I do not mean to insult you, it just looks odd to me?)


 Here's a better shot of the dial (though that "R" is still unclear!). It's a 1958 Rolex Everest, reference 5505. Essentially an early, non-chronometre Canadian market Explorer:


----------



## White Tuna

Darwin said:


> Here's a better shot of the dial (though that "R" is still unclear!). It's a 1958 Rolex Everest, reference 5505. Essentially an early, non-chronometre Canadian market Explorer:
> 
> View attachment 1195979


Thank you. That is a great looking watch. Sorry, I did not mean to offend, I have never seen this watch before. Fantastic for a suit and tie.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Darwin said:


> Hey Alpha - my fixation on the date at 3 is borne of nothing more than pictures of the Kingston with black text on white background date at the 3 o'clock position and how perfect it looks. Ditto for the LRRP Mil-sub. When I held the LRRP UTC 48 in my hands it checked all of the boxes for me. So... there's really no justifiiable reason for my insistence on the date at 3. The heart wants what the heart wants! Now, why do I want the date function at all? No clear answer here, either. I have MANY more watches without the date than with (collection of wearable watches is hovering around 80 or 90) and have found over the years that the number of times throughout the day that I actually NEED the date function is surprisingly high and I have gotten used to glancing at my watch to confrim that I have the date right.


I see, admittedly I sometimes glance at my ND watches expecting to see the date function because I forgot which watch I was wearing. But it never bothers me because I love the clean look of no date, but I also appreciate having the date when I do wear my date watches. A cool thing is when you have a watch that has a date, but also still has lume next to it. I have one watch like that.


----------



## Darwin

White Tuna said:


> Thank you. That is a great looking watch. Sorry, I did not mean to offend, I have never seen this watch before. Fantastic for a suit and tie.


Hehe - no harm, no foul!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## elbilo

thanks for the pic! i used to wear larger watches, but my tastes have scaled down to 40mm. i think it looks great on a 7.5 in. wrist. the tapered bracelet doesn't look too small on the wrist either. so now i anxiouxly wait for the watch to become available.


----------



## zivadavis

Darwin said:


> Here's a better shot of the dial (though that "R" is still unclear!). It's a 1958 Rolex Everest, reference 5505. Essentially an early, non-chronometre Canadian market Explorer:
> 
> View attachment 1195979


a bit off topic but that everest you are sporting is so clean in design and perfect in execution...so simple yet very elegant and complex....i like the everest you have pictured for the same reasons the vantage(s) i own are so attractive to me....less is more.


----------



## NaecoSea

So when do we foresee a pre-order starting? 

My one complaint, and it may not be shared by others, is that there was something slightly off with the spacing or something on prior 369s. Almost as if either the minute markers needed to be shorter or the 369 needed to larger or further away from the minute markers... 

I don't know what it is about this new 369 layout but it is much more visually pleasing.


----------



## JCW1980

Wow! Love that! I forgot that there was a pre-explorer reference with "Everest" printed on the dial. I also love that dial texture.



Darwin said:


> BTW this is probably my favourite watch (out of my collection):
> 
> View attachment 1195724


----------



## Darwin

I had pretty damned good taste at 21, didn't I? An estate jewellers in Nanaimo (larger centre about an hour and a half away from me) was going out of business and I picked the Everest from a sea of Datejusts and Submariners. Of course, I really wish I'd picked up a Sub while I was at it, but who knew? I was flush with cash, having just sold a '67 Pontiac GTO that I had restored... Could easily have swung the sub, too... Sigh...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Darwin said:


> I had pretty damned good taste at 21, didn't I? An estate jewellers in Nanaimo (larger centre about an hour and a half away from me) was going out of business and I picked the Everest from a sea of Datejusts and Submariners. Of course, I really wish I'd picked up a Sub while I was at it, but who knew? I was flush with cash, having just sold a '67 Pontiac GTO that I had restored... Could easily have swung the sub, too... Sigh...


Don't regret it for one second, the Everest is just as nice! And rare too! Yes, you did have good taste at 21. :-!


----------



## SameOldG

Sorry to hijack the thread.....Hey I just bought a 5505 "Everest", how rare is it? I have found just a little info on it on the internet....


----------



## Darwin

The Everest is rare - James Dowling, admittedly as of 10 years ago, had only documents 6 world-wide like mine. I've only seen one other "in the steel" and that was in Ottawa in 1990/91 at a watch flea market. Should have bought it... I don't know how valuable they are, but they are rare!


----------



## SameOldG

Wow! Thanks for the info! Yours looks to be in pristine shape by the way. I am going to have to service this one but don't want to destroy the value it still may have.... any tips?


----------



## Darwin

SameOldG said:


> Wow! Thanks for the info! Yours looks to be in pristine shape by the way. I am going to have to service this one but don't want to destroy the value it still may have.... any tips?


 Yes! Don't go to a Rolex service centre! Mine was completely original in 1999 - crown, crystal, unpolished case - and I took it a Rolex and they butchered it. New flat crystal, new crown, re-lumed the hands and re-finished the case. I had it serviced last year by a non-Rolex service centre and they fitted a NOS "less flat" crystal and didn't touch the finish. It's still in very good/"close to" unmolested condition (which in the Rolex world is akin to a girl arguing that she's still a virgin because it was just the tip...), but still... Anyway, thankfully, I didn't buy it 23 years ago to sell it and I have no intention of selling it today, but it still rankles...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Darwin said:


> Yes! Don't go to a Rolex service centre! Mine was completely original in 1999 - crown, crystal, unpolished case - and I took it a Rolex and they butchered it. New flat crystal, new crown, re-lumed the hands and re-finished the case. I had it serviced last year by a non-Rolex service centre and they fitted a NOS "less flat" crystal and didn't touch the finish. It's still in very good/"close to" unmolested condition (which in the Rolex world is akin to a girl arguing that she's still a virgin because it was just the tip...), but still... Anyway, thankfully, I didn't buy it 23 years ago to sell it and I have no intention of selling it today, but it still rankles...


I like your analogy about that...;-) :-d :-x

Seriously though, you're right about that. Personally, if I had a vintage watch that I was the original owner of, I probably would not want it restored unless there was actually something wrong with it that impeded its function. However, if I bought a vintage watch and it was beat up, it's not my wear that was put on it, so yeah I would get it restored to make it fresh and usable; as long as I knew I was never gonna sell it or benefit from it financially later down the road. For example, I probably wouldn't get something as rare and valuable as a 6538 restored, but I would restore a less rare reference Sub if I was gonna wear it forever. That's just me though.

I came close to buying a vintage 1990s Tudor Oysterdate in supreme condition from the sales forum for an amazing $600! not too long ago. It had the logo of a foreign government's air force on the dial though, so I ended up not buying it because it turned me off. A personal modification that I feel lowers the value and would make it not feel like your watch every time you looked at the dial. That's the closest I've ever come to buying a Rolex though. I remember around this time last year on the sales forum I saw a vintage 1960s Tudor Ranger case with Tudor ETA movement and a vintage Rolex California-dial and Mercedes hands. It sold for an outstandingly low price of $600. I missed it by a couple days because that was before I realized how fast these watches can move. I've also seen an MKII Vantage dial and ETA 2824-2 or 2836-2 movement cased up in a vintage Tudor Ranger case. Cool stuff. Bit off topic, these posts just got me thinking about stuff I haven't talked about before.


----------



## Darwin

Yeah, that's just it; the watch looked great when it went in...

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## NaecoSea

So I hate to be a pain but has anyone heard any rumbling of when the 369 may actually be released? 

This year? Next year? 2015?


----------



## Plat0

NaecoSea said:


> So I hate to be a pain but has anyone heard any rumbling of when the 369 may actually be released?
> 
> This year? Next year? 2015?


Nah. I bet it'll be available for delivery by 2nd quarter 2014 though.


----------



## White Tuna

3-6-9 = Kingston killer?


----------



## cj610

White Tuna said:


> 3-6-9 = Kingston killer?


I don't think I'd go that far but it'd sure bring in a _ton_ of orders................Especially with an aged lume.


----------



## TheDude

Isn't it about time for a pre-order opportunity for existing Kingston and Nassau customers? :-D 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Plat0

White Tuna said:


> 3-6-9 = Kingston killer?


I wouldn't say that...

Although I might give up my Kingston (to let my fiancé wear it) so that I could wear a more "tough" Kingston styled watch with a date. I had a massive obsession with getting a no-date diver and now that I have my no-date Kingston I finally filled that void. The 3-6-9 with date at 4:30 will be a great daily beater.


----------



## cj610

The Nassau just needs a 3-6-9 dial........


----------



## NaecoSea

Anyone heard anything on release now that the Fulcrum is out?


----------



## Plat0

NaecoSea said:


> Anyone heard anything on release now that the Fulcrum is out?


No news. Very little amounts of news from the MKII camp these days. I think Bill keeps the details to himself until things are concrete.


----------



## mario24601

What model is this?



cj610 said:


> The Nassau just needs a 3-6-9 dial........
> View attachment 1240701


----------



## cj610

mario24601 said:


> What model is this?


 It's from a several years ago. Sandoz base with MKII aged lume hands/dial......Wish they'd put this dial on the Nassau.......... Ed


----------



## heebs

mario24601 said:


> What model is this?


That one isn't a MkII built watch, but it appears to be a modded version of some other brand. Could be an Ollech & Wajs (a popular option for early MkII mods) or maybe a Sandoz. Back in the day, Master Bill got his start by making military based mod parts for other watches (either ETA based or Seiko).


----------



## NaecoSea

Look who's jumped on the bandwagon:

J. Crew with Torneau's Mougin & Piquard Oceanique

It's exactly what I want dial wise, but nowhere near what Bill would put out...someday...someday...

But it's worth the wait


----------



## JPMIA

cj610 said:


> It's from a several years ago. Sandoz base with MKII aged lume hands/dial......Wish they'd put this dial on the Nassau.......... Ed


Does anybody know where to get one of this dials? I bought a Sandoz several years ago on a trip to Singapore with the intention of having it modified but never got to do it.


----------



## heebs

JPMIA said:


> Does anybody know where to get one of this dials? I bought a Sandoz several years ago on a trip to Singapore with the intention of having it modified but never got to do it.


Those dials (and any other MkII parts) are few and far between since they haven't been available for several years. They do occasionally show up in the parts sales forum and occasionally in watches that have already been modded.


----------



## Chromejob

NaecoSea said:


> Look who's jumped on the bandwagon:
> 
> J. Crew with Torneau's Mougin & Piquard Oceanique
> 
> It's exactly what I want dial wise, but nowhere near what Bill would put out...someday...someday...
> 
> But it's worth the wait


I don't think it's an uncommon design, but I suspect that watch is overpriced....

I presume that most have seen the new Steinhart Ocean One Vintage. A lovely 6200(?) homage, great design marred by execution for my taste (too much gold and yellow on the dial, "vintage" lume color looks craptastic compared to the deep, new looking bezel).

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> I don't think it's an uncommon design, but I suspect that watch is overpriced....
> 
> I presume that most have seen the new Steinhart Ocean One Vintage. A lovely 6200(?) homage, great design marred by execution for my taste (too much gold and yellow on the dial, "vintage" lume color looks craptastic compared to the deep, new looking bezel).
> 
> // Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


I actually like the finish of the dial. It's pretty believable. What I don't like about that watch is the large size, the resultant ugly over scaled endlinks and bracelet and the Omega lugs.

I really like the crown (it's big enough!) and the domed crystal (it's high/proud enough).

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaecoSea

TheDude said:


> I actually like the finish of the dial. It's pretty believable. What I don't like about that watch is the large size, the resultant ugly over scaled endlinks and bracelet and the Omega lugs.
> 
> I really like the crown (it's big enough!) and the domed crystal (it's high/proud enough).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Oh clearly and Bill's version would be my grail watch as I've been wanting this exact dial with modern tech for ages...but I haven't heard anything other than some rat bastard stole the prototype during the break in.


----------



## TheDude

Bill, 

I renew my plea to open up ordering for this... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

TheDude said:


> Bill,
> 
> I renew my plea to open up ordering for this...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


i'm getting anxious too, but i need more time to save!


----------



## cj610

TheDude said:


> Bill,
> 
> I renew my plea to open up ordering for this...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## TheMeasure

Just saw on the E-Boutique that ordering is NOW OPEN for the Nassau 3-6-9!!!!


----------



## mario24601

Hmmmm made me look but don't see it


----------



## TheMeasure

^^^It's under Specialist Series>Nassau, & all three are listed there. Red triangle, silver triangle & 369.


----------



## mario24601

Strange, I don't see it. Maybe Cuz I'm on phone. Guess will try pc


----------



## mario24601

What's price?


----------



## TheMeasure

$1,045 if you only want it with the black NATO... add $50 if you want a bracelet.

It's also mentioned that once Bill runs out of red inserts, the silver insert bezel will be available on the 369 as well.

Diver, Nassau (2001) | 369 date dial


----------



## mario24601

Thanks!


----------



## Plat0

Order placed!


----------



## DEV.Woulf

So this is an interpretation of the Gilt-dialed 1954 Ref. 6200? I read the 3-6-9 Nassau has a glossy dial, that's cool. What is the reasoning for the switch? Is that why it increased in price?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_And now, the twenty week countdown begins....._ :-!

Tick tock, tick tock.... :-d

*Order Placed!!* b-)

I think that the dial on this one, because it is plated in such a different way, (similar to the Kingston, only with silver) you will see some spectacular

effects and photos thereof.

:think: And to those who asked, that dial is probably what is a driver for the higher price...

-I can wait, I can wait.....- 

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## elbilo

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I think that the dial on this one, because it is plated in such a different way, (similar to the Kingston, only with silver) you will see some spectacular effects and photos thereof.


ordered and very excited! i liked the kingston, though i'm not much of a gilt fan, and i always wondered why there wasn't an offering in silver. now it's here!

i see i'm in good company with the wait so far! enjoy, everyone!

eric


----------



## TheDude

Dang lucky I checked this thread this AM. Just ordered with bracelet! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc

Damn it. This snuck in there. Time to see if i want to make the drop on this. Right on.


----------



## Skyfire

Order placed.

And I just promised myself not to buy any more watches the coming months...


----------



## jsong831

Which one did you guys order? 3-6-9 or the one without red tri

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

Just ordered a 3 6 9 dial one , was saving for a ND sub but I can see these selling out fast so had to get in on this !


----------



## jsong831

Can u order another one for me please?

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc

Dino7 said:


> Just ordered a 3 6 9 dial one , was saving for a ND sub but I can see these selling out fast so had to get in on this !


I'm in the same boat-but the SDC.
Will see if I cave and make the jump.


----------



## Dino7

Knoc said:


> I'm in the same boat-but the SDC.
> Will see if I cave and make the jump.


Sold my Kingston to Skyfire and was keeping the money towards a sub Nd , can't miss the chance of a 3 6 9 Nassau at list price ( after what I paid / sold my Kingston for !)


----------



## Plat0

jsong831 said:


> Which one did you guys order? 3-6-9 or the one without red tri
> 
> Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


3-6-9 brother!

Can't wait. I predict this might make me sell my Kingston!


----------



## TheDude

Too bad the Kingston process kept the 369 out of the final product. That truly would have been amazing. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

I wish there was a non-date version.


----------



## TheDude

mario24601 said:


> I wish there was a non-date version.


Yeah, I always thought that too with the 369 dials that have made their way into production MkII watches.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Plat0 said:


> 3-6-9 brother!
> 
> Can't wait. I predict this might make me sell my Kingston!


Blasphemy! Don't sell!

However... I can't wait for some side-by-sides!

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Sam_Kidder

If you're truly considering, PM me. I'm definitely in the market for a gilt kingston.


----------



## Knoc

Dino7 said:


> Sold my Kingston to Skyfire and was keeping the money towards a sub Nd , can't miss the chance of a 3 6 9 Nassau at list price ( after what I paid / sold my Kingston for !)


I know. These things kick up in value and rightfully so.
I need a nassau in a date version-not sure of the 369 for me.


----------



## kamonjj

Emailing and asking to switch my order.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsong831

I like the original one better though

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyfire

Pro-tip: never sell your Kingston unless you bought it to make a quick profit, or you need the money right now.


----------



## Dragoon

There is a smart man. What is said years ago. They will continue to rise in price. They are really that good. Especially when compared to whats others are offering.

Now, pass the Kook-Aid....I am getting thirsty.



Skyfire said:


> Pro-tip: never sell your Kingston unless you bought it to make a quick profit, or you need the money right now.


----------



## earlybird79

Uua


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaecoSea

Thank the sweet lord Yao, I was afraid this was never coming!!!!! 

Ordered mine and now I just can't wait to see the pics with the gilt dial and of course the actual watch.

What do current Nassau owners think of it size wise? Does it wear larger than the 39mm spec? The smallest I typically wear is an 70s Omega speedy.


----------



## navyman

"......I just can't wait to see the pics with the gilt dial and of course the actual watch."

Does the new Nassau Model 2001 come with a gilt Dial? Wasn't aware of this unless I misunderstood the last post.


----------



## Darwin

By gilt I think he is referencing that the same process is used to apply silver to the dial (on the 3-6-9) as was used to apply gold to the dial of the Kingston.

The Nassau and the Kingston share the case and bezel design and I can attest to the watch wearing larger than the 39.x mm case would suggest. Here's mine on my 7.25" wrist:


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

navyman said:


> "......I just can't wait to see the pics with the gilt dial and of course the actual watch."
> 
> Does the new Nassau Model 2001 come with a gilt Dial? Wasn't aware of this unless I misunderstood the last post.


See message 48 from the 'Scenes from the NYC GTC' - Page 5...



> May 6th, 2013 #48
> 
> *Yao*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsor    Join DateDec 2006LocationPennsylvania, USAPosts1,561
> 
> *Re: First off let me say >>>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Plat0*
> *"* Oh lord...I can't believe it. My silver lining to never getting a Kingston is about to be alleviated. Details?! Release date? Is that dial glossy or matte?*"*
> 
> *The dial is glossy. It's a process similar to the Kingston but instead of a gold layer its silver that is then blasted to appear white. Everything on the dial that looks white (except the lume and the depth rating) is actually silver plating. The minute track in the sunlight has an iridescence. ...
> *


:think: Do your research, Folks....

-Best-


----------



## surfers

Hi Bill, would you be coming out with a non-dated version?


----------



## surfers

Hi Bill, would you be coming out with a non-dated version?


----------



## DEV.Woulf

I would prefer a non-date version of this watch as well. It's a vintage-style and the date looks really out of place in my opinion. A non-date with silver pip could be calling my name in the future.


----------



## sstarbuck68

surfers said:


> Hi Bill, would you be coming out with a non-dated version?





Devarika Woulf said:


> I would prefer a non-date version of this watch as well. It's a vintage-style and the date looks really out of place in my opinion. A non-date with silver pip could be calling my name in the future.


What kept me from jumping on this too. That and my promise not to buy any more little machines! I actually kept it for once... Maybe... 

S


----------



## DEV.Woulf

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> See message 48 from the 'Scenes from the NYC GTC' - Page 5...
> 
> Do your research, Folks....


I have never seen a Kingston or Nassau in person. How effective is the Gilt for reflections? Is it a big difference?


----------



## Dragoon

Just review some of the images in the numerous Kingston threads. The Gilt dial and the process Bill utilizes to have them produced is far superior, IMO, to what most of the other homage producers are using. It is also far more expensive and the reject rate is much higher than with dials which are produced in a normal fashion (if there is such a thing).

I am not a watch guru concerning all the different processes for producing all the different type of dial finishes and materials that can be utilized to produce dials of varying appearances. But, when the topic of dial production was discussed; Bill did, if my memory serves me correctly, state or infer that the process he uses to produce the glossy gilt dials for the Kingston (at that time) was similar to what Rolex may have used in producing their gilt dials. I believe he added that it has fallen out of favor with a lot of producers due to the labor intensive multi step process, cost, and high amount of rejects due to all the variables.

And, the proof is in the pudding. I think the my Kingston is easily the most amazing dial on any watch I have ever had the pleasure of wearing. It is one of the nicest I have ever seen. And, I am not a particular fan of "gold" gilt on watches. I have a few goldtone pieces but it is not something I usually go for.

When i found out that this piece was going to use the same or a similar process and have the glossy dial there was no question I had to get "on board".

The cost of ownership of one of these pieces is ridiculously affordable (Bill....do not read this) for what the final product delivers.

I like the dial work on the Tarnan and think they did about the best job next to the Kingston.




























_*But, the Kingston dials are very impressive.*_























































_*The whole watch is impressive in my opinion.*_

Especially at the cost of admission to own one if you have the opportunity to purchase one from MKII.

It always is difficult to find the funds to get one when they are available but when you receive it I usually just stare at it in amazement. Hard to explain the MKII experience but it is special.



Devarika Woulf said:


> I have never seen a Kingston or Nassau in person. How effective is the Gilt for reflections? Is it a big difference?





Devarika Woulf said:


> I have never seen a Kingston or Nassau in person. How effective is the Gilt for reflections? Is it a big difference?


----------



## navyman

We'll stated Dragoon! I couldn't have said it better. I was also one of the many that missed out on the initial offering of the Kingston and for years took to other brands to fill the void. I tried in vain to find something as comparable as the Kingston but was disappointed each and every time. I finally scored a second hand Kingston and was utterly blown away by the craftsmanship and quality of this piece. Yes, it is literally that good. To the second generation of collectors that are just discovering the Kingston or the Nassau 3-6-9, all I can say is you won't be disappointed. Bill Yao has made a life long customer out of me.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

navyman said:


> We'll stated Dragoon! I couldn't have said it better. I was also one of the many that missed out on the initial offering of the Kingston and for years took to other brands to fill the void. I tried in vain to find something as comparable as the Kingston but was disappointed each and every time. I finally scored a second hand Kingston and was utterly blown away by the craftsmanship and quality of this piece. *Yes, it is literally that good.* To the second generation of collectors that are just discovering the Kingston or the Nassau 3-6-9, all I can say is you won't be disappointed. Bill Yao has made a life long customer out of me.


 Yep. *Roger* (that). Affirmative. 10-4, Good Buddy. *Right On!!* :-!

_I will probably sell one of my Kingstons since I didn't expect this one to pop up when it did (Anyway, that is what I am going to tell the 'Woman of the House' ) - Just in case one of my kidneys shows up on Chinese eBay, it is 'one-owner and well-cared for '...._ :-d

:think: Seriously though, in order to appreciate one of Bill's watches, you have to see it and handle it in person. As I have spent time with each of mine, I have grown to appreciate the craftsmanship and care that went into, and is apparent, on each of them, more and more. The photos you see on this forum of the Kingstons are quite good, but they can't match the 'in-person experience' of holding it, watching how the dial and hands and markings play with the light. They are really, *That Good.* I think this 3-6-9 Nassau will be very similar to that same experience.

If you decide to purchase one, and take care of it, and if you decide it is not for you, you would probably be able to sell it for a good price. That's what I have seen, anyway. I don't think you can go wrong.

Obviously, "the wait" is not for everyone; however, I believe that if you want something that shows this level of genius in design and implementation, it is well worth it. -My two cents worth anyway....

-My Best to All-


----------



## kamonjj

Still waiting on a reply to change my order.... Hoping for the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnchoe

Knoc said:


> I know. These things kick up in value and rightfully so.
> I need a nassau in a date version-not sure of the 369 for me.


Has there been any indication that there would be a Nassau in a date version besides in the 3-6-9 dial? I also need a date window, which keeps me from picking up a Nassau. The photos, though, are gorgeous and killing me, making me seriously reconsider my need for the date window...


----------



## Rubber Strap

johnchoe said:


> Has there been any indication that there would be a Nassau in a date version besides in the 3-6-9 dial? I also need a date window, which keeps me from picking up a Nassau. The photos, though, are gorgeous and killing me, making me seriously reconsider my need for the date window...


See the 'https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/nassau-date-dial-873417.html' thread.

Bill's 'https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/i-am-online-today-finally-871422-2.html#post6425890' post included a response to the question posed at the beginning of the aforementioned thread.

So, yes, it's been indicated.

If/when it appears is another question altogether. Note the 3-6-9 dial was originally (though tentatively) scheduled for production before the beginning of last July, and was only recently introduced for sale. And now, according to a news post on the MKII site, it seems the red triangle bezel might not be available on the Nassau much longer. If the "standard" Nassau date dial does ever come into existence, it likely will not be for many, many months and by then other elements of the Nassau might not look the same.


----------



## watcholic

Really want some better pics before dropping 1K+. Still on the fence with this one. Badly 'shopped with a stock photo:


----------



## Skyfire

Here you go


----------



## DEV.Woulf

Well, this new Nassau has thrown a monkey wrench into my soup, and now I am wet with broth. :-x

I don't know which Nassau I want. I can only afford one...I want to use my other money for an Oris Aquis. I could buy a Nassau now with the red arrow and wait for a 369 with the silver arrow but they're very similar watches to own two. I like the Gilt process on the 369 but prefer the normal dial on the classic Nassau with the no date and outlined dial markers. If I get both, no Aquis. :think:

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## kamonjj

Still waiting .... :/


----------



## jsong831

it will be a lot better if 369 is going to be made up with a gold lined dial like Kingston...

its just silver and black,,, disappointed..


----------



## Plat0

jsong831 said:


> it will be a lot better if 369 is going to be made up with a gold lined dial like Kingston...
> 
> its just silver and black,,, disappointed..


The gold gilt was exclusive to the Kingston other than the upcoming Key West.


----------



## jsong831

Not gonna waste over 1k just for a homage watch


----------



## mlb212

jsong831 said:


> Not gonna waste over 1k just for a homage watch


I believe it is "Not gonna waste over 1k just for AN homage watch"


----------



## heebs

jsong831 said:


> Not gonna waste over 1k just for a homage watch


Check around this forum a bit and you'll see that many MkII owners also happen to have some other (very) expensive watches from exclusive brands yet the MkII stuff still gets worn regularly. I think that says a lot about the brand. While value is highly subjective, I don't think any of us think of our MkII watches as a "waste".

Besides, even at 1K, a Nassau is still a fraction of what it would cost you to get your hands on a 6538.


----------



## buzz819

jsong831 said:


> it will be a lot better if 369 is going to be made up with a gold lined dial like Kingston...
> 
> its just silver and black,,, disappointed..





jsong831 said:


> Not gonna waste over 1k just for a homage watch


You should have a go at the ETA movement as well.

Buzz


----------



## AlphaWolf777

jsong831 said:


> Not gonna waste over 1k just for a homage watch


"Not gonna spend over 1k on a very nice watch, which I will end up regretting later and mindlessly scowl the sales forum in an attempt to get it because I regretted not picking it up in the first place when it was available." There, I fixed your sentence for you. Thank me later. ;-)



***** said:


> Check around this forum a bit and you'll see that many MkII owners also happen to have some other (very) expensive watches from exclusive brands yet the MkII stuff still gets worn regularly. I think that says a lot about the brand. While value is highly subjective, I don't think any of us think of our MkII watches as a "waste".
> 
> Besides, even at 1K, a Nassau is still a fraction of what it would cost you to get your hands on a 6538.


This man said it best. b-)


----------



## TheDude

So is delivery really 5 months out (20 weeks)? Not complaining (you know I know the drill) just not sure if these are expected about as quickly as the original Nassaus that went out. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsong831

TheDude said:


> So is delivery really 5 months out (20 weeks)? Not complaining (you know I know the drill) just not sure if these are expected about as quickly as the original Nassaus that went out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


it does not take 20 weeks to build thr watch Bill is just strategically positioning his watch as a very special handmade watch, which takes about 20weeks.

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

jsong831 said:


> it does not take 20 weeks to build thr watch Bill is just strategically positioning his watch as a very special handmade watch, which takes about 20weeks.
> 
> Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


I know you're trying to be helpful but that's not the answer that I need since I already know how he operates.

Did anyone see a lead time shorter than 20wks? Does anyone know if he's still awaiting components?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## marked19

When I ordered my Nassau in December it was 20 weeks, and that will be just about right on.


----------



## bonvivant

i finally made up my mind and chose a red Nassau 1001 over the new and gorgeous 369 dial. Chances are that they are not going to last very long as people are saying..
I have been going crazy the last couple of days but in the end i reached the conclusion that the 1001 makes more sense as a first submariner homage / refined diver watch. I would choose the 369 if you already own the classic submariner design. Totally subjective of course, both are a great purchases but that is my take on the matter


----------



## Chromejob

jsong831 said:


> it will be a lot better if 369 is going to be made up with a gold lined dial like Kingston...
> 
> its just silver and black,,, disappointed..





jsong831 said:


> Not gonna waste over 1k just for a homage watch


But you had a go at Steinhart's cheaper homage, wore it twice on a Bond NATO, then sold it? :-/



jsong831 said:


> it does not take 20 weeks to build thr watch Bill is just strategically positioning his watch as a very special handmade watch, which takes about 20weeks.


I sincerely think you don't know what you're talking about. Just being a grump.

Don't feed the trolls, guys, it just encourages them.

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## Dragoon

The uninitiated consumer seriously underestimates the amount of time set tasks take in building a watch. And you can multiply that times 5 with small boutique brands that do not have manufacturing capabilities.

I am certain Bill could sit down if all the parts were in front of him and assemble a given watch in a day or less or more depending on how it went. That is the easy part.

The difficult and time consuming parts is getting all the "perfect" parts, perfect dials, perfect date wheels, perfect cases, perfect crystals, perfect crowns to get to the sitting down at the workbench and assembling the watches. And, in order to get the perfect parts you have to measure each part and test fit and basically "create" the creature we know as an MKII watch. 

A lot of folks think Rolex and Omega watches are so cool because they are great watches and great quality. And, I agree ....they are.

But, what a lot of folks do not understand and comprehend is that a small one man shop like MKII and Bill Yao is basically "hand crafting, building, desigining, and constructing" a "perfect" new issue of what once was unavailable, in many cases. 

I have yet to see a homage of the 6538 that comes remotely close to the class and build quality of the Kingston. I have yet to see an homage that comes close to the Nassau in its construction and quality and 6538 nature. Unless you have held one and worn one it is difficult to appreciate.

I am not stating that other homage watches are sub par. Far from it. I love many of them such as the Tarnan Oceanographer, Raven Vintage 40mm, the Kemmner 007 and others.

Bill put out a snippet while he was building the Kingston and ran into problems with the crowns. He had to take the entire batch and refit them to each watch individually sanding off like 1/100th of a millimeter of crown length to get them to fit correctly. Not sure how one does that but I am going to say....very carefully and not in a hurried manner.

While Bill was in the midst of that endeavor he released his "why the H**L does it take so long to make an MKII watch" slideshow. It really does take that long to build an exceptional watch.


----------



## sennaster

So much want ... Do i sell my steinhart OVM BEFORE i order, or AFTER a 20 week wait?!


----------



## Darwin

^^Sell it now... unless you don't have another watch to wear? I guarantee you that it won't be getting much wrist time once your MKII arrives AND the OVM is in demand right now; good time to sell.


----------



## sennaster

Darwin said:


> ^^Sell it now... unless you don't have another watch to wear? I guarantee you that it won't be getting much wrist time once your MKII arrives AND the OVM is in demand right now; good time to sell.


enabler


----------



## sennaster

Well, i held out for a week. Order placed.


----------



## watcholic

Would like to see a big-crown, non-date with a simpler black/silver bezel 369 Nassau. Probably too much of a homage at this point for the MK II brand. Just trying to convince myself the current iteration isn't a "must-have" at this moment. Maybe on the "nice-to-have" list?

The following watch does not exist (from MK II):


----------



## Chromejob

watcholic said:


> Would like to see a big-crown, non-date with a simpler black/silver bezel 369 Nassau. Probably too much of a homage at this point for the MK II brand. Just trying to convince myself the current iteration isn't a "must-have" at this moment. Maybe on the "nice-to-have" list?


Yeah. But right now diversification probably wouldn't pay.

My resistance buckled. 2001 on order. Going to make a superb complement to my Kingston . I can sell some O&Ws now that such fine Sub homages are on my wrist....

// Tapatalk on Nexus 7 //


----------



## mlb212

watcholic said:


> Would like to see a big-crown, non-date with a simpler black/silver bezel 369 Nassau. Probably too much of a homage at this point for the MK II brand. Just trying to convince myself the current iteration isn't a "must-have" at this moment. Maybe on the "nice-to-have" list?
> 
> The following watch does not exist (from MK II):


Now that is an awesome watch...


----------



## DEV.Woulf

watcholic said:


> Would like to see a big-crown, non-date with a simpler black/silver bezel 369 Nassau. Probably too much of a homage at this point for the MK II brand. Just trying to convince myself the current iteration isn't a "must-have" at this moment. Maybe on the "nice-to-have" list?
> 
> The following watch does not exist (from MK II):


That's exactly what I want! The date is awkward like that in an Explorer dial and too modern looking. It looks much better without it. The silver arrow makes it more dressy.

If I found out that version would come out one day you bet your butt I'd start saving my money. I hope someone will get in contact with Bill and ask if there is a non-date version planned. The dated version appears to be selling so why not make a limited batch?


----------



## Chromejob

Devarika Woulf said:


> That's exactly what I want! The date is awkward like that in an Explorer dial and too modern looking. It looks much better without it. The silver arrow makes it more dressy.
> 
> If I found out that version would come out one day you bet your butt I'd start saving my money. I hope someone will get in contact with Bill and ask if there is a non-date version planned. The dated version appears to be selling so why not make a limited batch?


Because he may not have contracted for a "limited batch" of that dial without a date window (discounting that old Vantage dials w/o date window aren't around). Doing so might make it more expensive.

There were specific details that were exclusive to the Kingston. I hope and pretty much trust that Bill is NOT going to start releasing these details as part of open ordering models, as that devalues the limited run. Companies that do that generally lose their "limited edition" credibility IMHO. My gut feeling is that Bill doesn't want that happening to MK II.

Homage models that "follow on" the limited runs in historical reference and significance are a very nice complement. Read Bill's marketing copy. The Nassau echoes a 6538 configuration that has some historical significance. We've been asking for a Vantage/Explorer 3-6-9 dial (as some 6538s appeared with one, as well as the 6200 look that I think Steinhart is reproducing), and a date version Nassau. Two birds, one stone, er, _watch_. Direct hit. If you want true historical accuracy, he's offering two Nassau models that offer that.

There's always going to be something to grump about (hey, the Kingston offered a date model, and IIRC, 6538s never had a date complication), long waits, historical anachronism, exclusivity, on-again off-again ordering availability, yada yada yada. I can't fault Bill. Doing the bespoke watchmaker gig with aplomb and high quality -- success.


----------



## gnome666

I'm not entirely clear, but is the 3-6-9 nassau available with the silver triangle bezel insert or is the only option red triangle insert at this point. Thanks.


----------



## TheDude

Funny, the 369 didn't make it through the Kingston crowdsourcing input. Would have been epic. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

TheDude said:


> Funny, the 369 didn't make it through the Kingston crowdsourcing input. Would have been epic.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


There was a possibility for a 3-6-9 gilt dial in the beginning stages?

That would have been epic!


----------



## TheDude

Plat0 said:


> There was a possibility for a 3-6-9 gilt dial in the beginning stages?
> 
> That would have been epic!


Yes there was. It was killed.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watcholic

gnome666 said:


> I'm not entirely clear, but is the 3-6-9 nassau available with the silver triangle bezel insert or is the only option red triangle insert at this point. Thanks.


There will be a 369 Nassau with black/silver bezel insert as soon as the supply for the red triangle inserts are exhausted per Bill's announcement here: 2014-05-01: 369 date dialed Nassau, ordering open

Funds permitting, I'll probably settle for the monochrome bezel and live with the date window. I would have preferred the red triangle version if not for the fact that model 1001 is already in the watch box. So please rush out and buy up all the red triangle Nassaus while they are still available.

I think Nassau (2002?) will look like this:


----------



## watcholic

Plat0 said:


> There was a possibility for a 3-6-9 gilt dial in the beginning stages?
> 
> That would have been epic!





TheDude said:


> Yes there was. It was killed.


Technically, a non-date gilt dial 369 Nassau with 7mm or 7.5mm crown can be released without affecting the original Kingston's limited/exclusive status. And having one with a non-graduated bezel would have been on many people's buy list.


----------



## sennaster

stumbled across this image courtesy of worn&wound


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

watcholic said:


> There will be a 369 Nassau with black/silver bezel insert as soon as the supply for the red triangle inserts are exhausted per Bill's announcement here: 2014-05-01: 369 date dialed Nassau, ordering open
> 
> ....So please rush out and buy up all the red triangle Nassaus while they are still available.....









OK-- I did my part....








-Best-

_(Only 19 more weeks to go... See - It's easy.....)_

|>|>


----------



## watcholic

Just stumbled across Bill's post with two more pics of the 3-6-9 Nassau on the wrist: A 369 Nassau in Paris - Part I

Looking good.


----------



## JFingers

Also, one of the slideshow pictures on the eboutique shows a 369 Nassau with silver pip and minute gradations through 15 minutes, like the red one triangle version, like the 1002 model, NOT like the Bond bezel from the Kingston without the gradations. I guess that was expected.

-only jake


----------



## Chromejob

Haha, merci monsieur Yao. B-) Can't wait to see this new dial in the flesh. 

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## sennaster

I can't wait to see the silver minute tract of this dial glistening in the sun ... i've been really infatuated with the Kingston dial in the MKII pictures thread.


----------



## curt941

Just ordered...now to wait.


----------



## TheDude

sennaster said:


> I can't wait to see the silver minute tract of this dial glistening in the sun ... i've been really infatuated with the Kingston dial in the MKII pictures thread.


You know it looks iridescent white right?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

TheDude said:


> You know it looks iridescent white right?


yep. not a huge fan of gold, but i know this is the same process, just silver. its the iridescence i want to see.


----------



## TheDude

sennaster said:


> yep.  not a huge fan of gold, but i know this is the same process, just silver. its the iridescence i want to see.


It's actually not the same process. In a post by Bill, he said that the silver had been rendered white (can't remember the exact process). It's not going to shine like the gold but it will have a very interesting quality in the light.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> It's actually not the same process. In a post by Bill, he said that the silver had been rendered white (can't remember the exact process). It's not going to shine like the gold but it will have a very interesting quality in the light.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


:think: If I recall correctly, Bill described a 'blasting' process (a chemical process of some sort) that makes the silver appear white. After that, a clear gloss layer is applied to protect the silver layer. Bill described the minute track as having an 'iridescent' quality - (see the Q&A in the post from the 2013 NYC GTG- I think I posted a link (above-https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/scenes-nyc-gtc-857315-5.html#post6294942) here previously).

That's what I'm looking forward to see on the wrist as well....








-Best-


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: If I recall correctly, Bill described a 'blasting' process (a chemical process of some sort) that makes the silver appear white. After that, a clear gloss layer is applied to protect the silver layer. Bill described the minute track as having an 'iridescent' quality - (see the Q&A in the post from the 2013 NYC GTG- I think I posted a link (above-https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/scenes-nyc-gtc-857315-5.html#post6294942) here previously).
> 
> That's what I'm looking forward to see on the wrist as well....
> View attachment 1492365
> 
> 
> -Best-


I refer you to post #147... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

TheDude said:


> I refer you to post #147...


I guess we can all agree ... its going to do something in the light


----------



## sennaster

found this one too ..


----------



## Chromejob

The dial process as well as the big, crisp numerals (which Bond liked, as mentioned in OHMSS), are what sold me into it. Looking at my Kingston in dim light, the glossy dial really sends the watch into the realm of fine art. 

And no I've not been drinking. 


I kinda wish the Nassau would come with a large "lollipop" sweep second hand - or was that generally on "maxi dials?" NBD Steinhart's 6200 homage has one, and the convergence isn't quite right. Its one thing I really, really like about Bill's execution. Even my daughter thought it was cool when I showed her. 

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## watcholic

Nassau - Specialist Series

Day one...Day two.... ....


----------



## curt941

Just sent an email to MKII to see if I could change my order to a silver triangle 3-6-9 or if I need to cancel the red bezel order and re-order.

Silver triangle really gives it a more subtle look.


----------



## White Tuna

watcholic said:


> View attachment 1493634
> 
> View attachment 1493635
> 
> 
> Nassau - Specialist Series
> 
> Day one...Day two.... ....


Congratulations! That is so nice. Too bad I just bought a new house and have like a bazillion other things to spend money on. :-(


----------



## Plat0

sennaster said:


> found this one too ..
> 
> View attachment 1493503


Interesting pic! Looks like gilt hands on that fulcrum...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Well..... How about this one?









_(.....shamelessly lifted from MKII site....) _;-)



_That silver/black bezel combo sure looks good...._


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

sennaster said:


> I guess we can all agree ... its going to do something in the light


----------



## Sieglinde

A total of 4 Nassaus available!

Gotta have 'em all... I wish


----------



## gnome666

curt941 said:


> Just sent an email to MKII to see if I could change my order to a silver triangle 3-6-9 or if I need to cancel the red bezel order and re-order.
> 
> Silver triangle really gives it a more subtle look.


Let me know what they say, I was thinking the same. Tried emailing them but the customer service portal never seems to work for me. Is there an alternate customer service email address?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marked19

gnome666 said:


> Tried emailing them but the customer service portal never seems to work for me. Is there an alternate customer service email address?k


 I tried sending a message through the customer service portal too, and the ticket shows up, but never got a response (about a different issue). Guess you could try leaving a message on the customer service phone number.


----------



## Sieglinde

sennaster said:


> found this one too ..
> 
> View attachment 1493503


I need a hi-res version of this!!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:roll:

_(18 weeks to go.....)_


----------



## elbilo

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :roll:
> 
> _(18 weeks to go.....)_


Has anyone received a confirmation email from Bill yet? I realize he's busy, but upon ordering it said I'd receive one within a few days. I just want to make sure my order didn't get lost in the shuffle. Luckily my Paradive helps ease the anxiety!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

elbilo said:


> Has anyone received a confirmation email from Bill yet? I realize *he's busy*, but upon ordering it said I'd receive one within a few days. I just want to make sure my order didn't get lost in the shuffle. Luckily my Paradive helps ease the anxiety!


:think:

I'm in the same boat you're in - (I received the same acknowledgement as you).

(*Edit:*_ clarification of above-_ I haven't received the 'scheduling emails' yet either-






)

I think that Mr. Bill has a lot-of-irons-in-the-fire, so to speak.....

(Based on available information, we should know that he may be working on getting all those PMWF Special Edition GMT watches completed).

So, *I'm not worried about it at all. *

I do know that I saw a difference in order numbers of fifty (or so) over thirteen days, so I think the orders must be streaming in! :-!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## gnome666

Anyone have an email address for customer service? Never really a good time for me to call them. Is the portal working for others?



marked19 said:


> I tried sending a message through the customer service portal too, and the ticket shows up, but never got a response (about a different issue). Guess you could try leaving a message on the customer service phone number.


----------



## mrklabb

I'm in the same boat, I think in his news on the site he alluded to communication issues. I ordered 5.2.14 and have yet to get communication. In customer portal it says 1.1 Awaiting Scheduling. I'm going to sit back and wait patiently, 18 weeks!


----------



## gnome666

Yeah, I got confirmation of my order, it also says waiting. I wanted to get the silver triangle config instead of the red triangle one I ordered. I can log into my account fine, it just won't let me log into the customer portal.



mrklabb said:


> I'm in the same boat, I think in his news on the site he alluded to communication issues. I ordered 5.2.14 and have yet to get communication. In customer portal it says 1.1 Awaiting Scheduling. I'm going to sit back and wait patiently, 18 weeks!


----------



## kamonjj

I have been attempting to cancel my order for awhile with no response. I wanted to switch my order to the 3-6-9 Nassau but after terrible cs I am canceling all together. I'll just get one off the used market when they finally start showing up. So much less of a headache 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy

kamonjj said:


> I have been attempting to cancel my order for awhile with no response. I wanted to switch my order to the 3-6-9 Nassau but after terrible cs I am canceling all together. I'll just get one off the used market when they finally start showing up. So much less of a headache


I think in today's age and time, people like in this thread are to be blamed to hype some brands inspire of their less than satisfactory customer, I agree the watch maybe high quality watch but unless you can't give it to customers without this pseudo 5 month waiting period, it means nothing.

But I guess we have different folks from all over the world with different tastes, I don't see such micro bands hype going away anytime soon!


----------



## sennaster

gnome666 said:


> Yeah, I got confirmation of my order, it also says waiting. I wanted to get the silver triangle config instead of the red triangle one I ordered. I can log into my account fine, it just won't let me log into the customer portal.


I did the same thing. Ordered the red, then wanted the silver. I submitted a ticket through the customer portal a week ago, but got a response that he changed my order last night. I knew i had 19 more weeks, so i wasn't too worried.

I've never been able to log in to the customer portal through Chrome, if that could be an issue for you.


----------



## Chromejob

Maxy said:


> I think in today's age and time, people like in this thread are to be blamed to hype some brands inspire of their less than satisfactory customer, I agree the watch maybe high quality watch but unless you can't give it to customers without this pseudo 5 month waiting period, it means nothing.
> 
> But I guess we have different folks from all over the world with different tastes, I don't see such micro bands hype going away anytime soon!


That might make sense if all you know are off the shelf brands and only dine on fast food. Some things are made (cooked) to order. Some companies ask for a deposit before commencing work.

Maybe it's a generational perspective. Some of us aren't unaccustomed to this for luxury and handmade (or made to order) items. If you've never encountered this, Bill's ordering process might seem alien. That's NOT his fault. :-|

This is a non-issue for most of us, thoroughly discussed. Let's drop it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=482790

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## marked19

gnome666 said:


> Yeah, I got confirmation of my order, it also says waiting. I wanted to get the silver triangle config instead of the red triangle one I ordered. I can log into my account fine, it just won't let me log into the customer portal.


Did you try logging into the Customer Portal after you went into your account? That worked for me and I was able to open a ticket in the portal.


----------



## mrklabb

Troll be trolling


----------



## White Tuna

I would disagree if I could.


----------



## gnome666

Thanks to all that responded. It was partially my fault, but also its a bit unclear on the website. Once you log into your account, and can see your order history, all you need to do is click on the tab that says customer service which takes you to a different page. That's where I got confused b/c on the new page, the left hand column has another login area, and I was trying to RE-log in there. Which is not necessary it all. Once you are there, there will be a "submit ticket" option in the bar above outlining the region and bing-bang-boom thats all you need to do. Hope this helps others who were as confused by me.



marked19 said:


> Did you try logging into the Customer Portal after you went into your account? That worked for me and I was able to open a ticket in the portal.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Three weeks down (easy.... ;-) )









-Seventeen weeks to go....... :-d

|>|>


----------



## curt941

I got confirmation that my order was changed from red triangle to silver triangle.


----------



## Plat0

White Tuna said:


> I would disagree if I could.





White Tuna said:


> View attachment 1500986


----------



## Banko

I was very tempted by the Nassau, however I kept repeating that my Kemmner 007 scratched the itch so ordering an almost identical watch was a bit too much... When the 3-6-9 dial was announced I was 5 seconds away from ordering, then I noticed the piece about the silver triangle option being offered "as soon as the reds where selling out".. So once again I decided to hold on for a bit longer...

Finally placed my order a few minutes ago.. looking forward to another great piece from MKII - though I must admit I find the waiting difficult.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hello All --

My order confirmation and scheduling emails arrived from MKII today, and it looks like my estimated ship date is September 29 -- Whoopee!!








:think: That makes it maybe nineteen weeks until a 3-6-9 Nassau is on my wrist.....








-- Patience is a Virtue --

*-My Best to All-*

I'm grateful for the Service, Work, Contributions, and Sacrifices of those that came before me.....


----------



## elbilo

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Hello All --
> 
> My order confirmation and scheduling emails arrived from MKII today, and it looks like my estimated ship date is September 29 -- Whoopee!!
> View attachment 1505806
> 
> 
> :think: That makes it maybe nineteen weeks until a 3-6-9 Nassau is on my wrist.....
> View attachment 1505807
> 
> 
> -- Patience is a Virtue --
> 
> *-My Best to All-*
> 
> I'm grateful for the Service, Work, Contributions, and Sacrifices of those that came before me.....
> 
> View attachment 1505813


Mine is expected on October 6 ... what a difference a few minutes between orders makes! That's 6 days before my 5 yr wedding anniversary, so this will be one hell of an anniversary gift, though I originally ordered it to commemorate earning my Master's degree (red triangle to represent Boston University colors).


----------



## mrklabb

Oct 13th here


----------



## TheDude

elbilo said:


> Mine is expected on October 6 ... what a difference a few minutes between orders makes! That's 6 days before my 5 yr wedding anniversary, so this will be one hell of an anniversary gift, though I originally ordered it to commemorate earning my Master's degree (red triangle to represent Boston University colors).


Yeah, we ordered at about the same time based on postings. Mine is October 6th too. Looks like production is being binned at 7 day intervals.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

I have a ship date of Sept 29th! Can't wait!


----------



## Chromejob

Behind you folks by 2-3 weeks. Don't mind at all. Wearing my Kingston more in anticipation..... 

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## MikeCfromLI

I saw bills prototype at the nyc gtg looks like it will be stunning


----------



## sennaster

couple new pics up on the MkII blog ( A 369 Nassau in Paris )


----------



## sennaster

I ordered red, changed to silver ... he needs to start posting some pics of the silver triangle so i will stop second guessing myself !


----------



## mrklabb

sennaster said:


> I ordered red, changed to silver ... he needs to start posting some pics of the silver triangle so i will stop second guessing myself !


Perhaps you need one of each ;-)


----------



## watcholic

sennaster said:


> I ordered red, changed to silver ... he needs to start posting some pics of the *silver triangle* so i will stop second guessing myself !


No worries. It's now the only choice. :-(

Nassau - Specialist Series


----------



## sennaster

watcholic said:


> No worries. It's now the only choice. :-(
> 
> Nassau - Specialist Series


lol .. now i can move on to the "damn, i could've had a limited edition *RED* triangle 3-6-9 nassau phase" until mine finally arrives and i am completely happy with it.


----------



## White Tuna

sennaster said:


> lol .. now i can move on to the *"damn, i could've had a limited edition RED triangle 3-6-9 nassau phase"* until mine finally arrives and i am completely happy with it.


They are all limited editions. Bill just does not put out enough watches to differentiate between a limited edition and a standard edition so I would not sweat it for a second.

There are a few MKII watches that are like micro runs of less than 10 or 25...but with those I think people like the watches as much as the rarity.


----------



## TheDude

White Tuna said:


> They are all limited editions. Bill just does not put out enough watches to differentiate between a limited edition and a standard edition so I would not sweat it for a second.
> 
> There are a few MKII watches that are like micro runs of less than 10 or 25...but with those I think people like the watches as much as the rarity.


Yes. :-D

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

This thread is too quiet. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> This thread is too quiet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk











--Just patiently waiting here--

_(.....17 1/2 weeks to go..........heh, heh, heh)_

-Best-


----------



## Plat0

TheDude said:


> This thread is too quiet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


There are no 369s out there yet. The posts would all be countdowns until deliveries.


----------



## gnome666

and a picture of my dog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 1523202
> 
> 
> --Just patiently waiting here--
> 
> _(.....17 1/2 weeks to go..........heh, heh, heh)_
> 
> -Best-


just added to my anxiety by purchasing some phoenix natos from mickie500. guess they'll be orphans for about 18 weeks.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

sennaster said:


> lol .. now i can move on to the "damn, i could've had a limited edition *RED* triangle 3-6-9 nassau phase" until mine finally arrives and i am completely happy with it.


Does the silver arrow come with silver numbers on the bezel? Are the numbers on the red arrow bezel white? That's what it looks like in the stock pictures. Looking at pictures of the Kingston and Nassau bezels, I can't tell.


----------



## TheDude

The bezel insert has a standard metallic finish on the numbers and markers. Look at some Nassau and Kingston photos. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## raptus

Reviving this old thread to let ya'll know this one just place an order for the beautiful 369 Nassau. The 24 week wait leave me plenty of time to sell off my Tudor Black Bay this is replacing... AND it'll serve as a great distraction while I'm waiting for the Key West 2nd stage preorders to open...

By the way, the way I read it the 369 Nassau has a glossy dial, as opposed to the matte dial of the first Nassau. Is this glossiness a big dial? Does it make the watch more dressy or flashy? I believe the Kingston has a glossy dial, right?


----------



## mrklabb

raptus said:


> Reviving this old thread to let ya'll know this one just place an order for the beautiful 369 Nassau. The 24 week wait leave me plenty of time to sell off my Tudor Black Bay this is replacing... AND it'll serve as a great distraction while I'm waiting for the Key West 2nd stage preorders to open...
> 
> By the way, the way I read it the 369 Nassau has a glossy dial, as opposed to the matte dial of the first Nassau. Is this glossiness a big dial? Does it make the watch more dressy or flashy? I believe the Kingston has a glossy dial, right?


Good luck on joining the wait for the key west stage 2!


----------



## Chromejob

raptus said:


> ... By the way, the way I read it the 369 Nassau has a glossy dial, as opposed to the matte dial of the first Nassau. Is this glossiness a big dial? Does it make the watch more dressy or flashy? I believe the Kingston has a glossy dial, right?


I believe you are correct, that was the tipping point for me to order. The glossy dial on the Kingston doesn't show up under light, making it particularly "black." The luminous markers and dial marking stands out almost in 3D against the gloss.

You'll see.........


----------



## raptus

mrklabb said:


> Good luck on joining the wait for the key west stage 2!


Thanks - fingers crossed. Think it's gonna be hard to get in?



Chromejob said:


> I believe you are correct, that was the tipping point for me to order. The glossy dial on the Kingston doesn't show up under light, making it particularly "black." The luminous markers and dial marking stands out almost in 3D against the gloss.
> 
> You'll see.........


Sounds good to me. I think I'm attracted to the not-so-toolish style of this model, but will see when it gets here :-D Also look forward to see more pictures of it in the wild when the first ones are released.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

raptus said:


> Sounds good to me. I think I'm attracted to the not-so-toolish style of this model, but will see when it gets here :-D Also look forward to see more pictures of it in the wild when the first ones are released.


The Nassau's matt dial, white seconds hand, and red triangle make it very toolish. I thought of all 40mm Submariners as dress divers, but if you think about it, the Nassau really is a tool diver (that looks good with a suit). The 369's glossy dial, silver-gilt markers, and (now) silver triangle make it more suitable for dressing up. Also, without the red triangle, the white seconds hand will stand out more but still not be too toolish as it's surrounded by all silver & white. I was getting a Nassau but now I want a 369 for those reasons.


----------



## sennaster

13 more weeks.


----------



## raptus

Devarika Woulf said:


> The Nassau's matt dial, white seconds hand, and red triangle make it very toolish. I thought of all 40mm Submariners as dress divers, but if you think about it, the Nassau really is a tool diver (that looks good with a suit). The 369's glossy dial, silver-gilt markers, and (now) silver triangle make it more suitable for dressing up. Also, without the red triangle, the white seconds hand will stand out more but still not be too toolish as it's surrounded by all silver & white. I was getting a Nassau but now I want a 369 for those reasons.


Agreed, and that's one of the reasons I picked it over the original Nassau I think.

Also, I find the 369 dial has just a little quirkiness / less stark / serious than the original Nassau. And I like the date, and the fact that is implemented relatively discreet. But again, it might turn out quite differently in the steel 

Could you write Bill and change your order?


----------



## sevens

Currently MK II is timed at 4 positions. (before that it was 6 positions)
Any difference on quality (i mean accuracy) ?


----------



## markintoronto

Does anyone have pics of the 369 Nassau on their wrist? I have one on order -or rather my fiancée has one on order for me - and I'd love to see some wrist shots while I wait. 
Thanks! Mark


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

markintoronto said:


> Does anyone have pics of the 369 Nassau on their wrist? I have one on order -or rather my fiancée has one on order for me - and I'd love to see some wrist shots while I wait.
> Thanks! Mark


:think: Look at the pictorial on the MKII web site...'A 3-6-9 in Paris'. Also, check the last NYC g-t-g thread. I think there might be a couple there.


----------



## TheMeasure

markintoronto said:


> Does anyone have pics of the 369 Nassau on their wrist?


Check the places OCM recommended, but the first orders haven't been released yet. Hopefully we'll see them around the 3rd-4th week of Sept. I don't have an order in for the 369 but very excited to see them in the wild!


----------



## Dragoon

I have not heard or read of accuracy issues being a concern with MKII watches, in general. MKII watches are not indestructible contrary to what you read on the MKII forum. So, dropping one from the Empire State Building in NYC to the ground will (in most cases) reduce accuracy.

Like most watch brands that use ETA auto movements;

--if there is an issue with accuracy;

--they can be easily regulated and adjusted for better accuracy. Prices for this service vary with watch repair facilities. MKII has a factory authorized service center with a very highly regarded reputation and I am certain they can achieve the ultimate in performance that the ETA can deliver.

--Most ETA autos have the ability to be adjusted to run within acceptable accuracy for most all users.

--If ultimate accuracy is your concern, you might consider a watch with a HEQ quartz movement. There are plenty of them out there and they run within 15 seconds accuracy per year or thereabouts if I remember correctly.

As far as 4 position or 6 position regulation. I suppose there is a slight advantage. I am not certain I would recognize a difference in real world use.



sevens said:


> Currently MK II is timed at 4 positions. (before that it was 6 positions)
> Any difference on quality (i mean accuracy) ?


----------



## markintoronto

Thanks for the replies. I've seen the Paris shots from the MKII site. They're what sold me on the 369  Haven't seen the NYC meet thread. Will try to find it.


----------



## elbilo

markintoronto said:


> Thanks for the replies. I've seen the Paris shots from the MKII site. They're what sold me on the 369  Haven't seen the NYC meet thread. Will try to find it.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/its-official-nyc-gtg-short-notice-1004435-5.html#post7574646


----------



## markintoronto

elbilo said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/its-official-nyc-gtg-short-notice-1004435-5.html#post7574646


Nice! Thanks for the link. Looks like it was a great get together.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Will the 369 be available in a non-date version again at some point? Currently, only the date version is listed. If so, any ideas when that might be? Thanks!


----------



## mrklabb

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Will the 369 be available in a non-date version again at some point? Currently, only the date version is listed. If so, any ideas when that might be? Thanks!


I have the inverse opinion and thoughts on original Nassau


----------



## Chromejob

elbilo said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/its-official-nyc-gtg-short-notice-1004435-5.html#post7574646


Nassau close-up glamor shot

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/its-official-nyc-gtg-short-notice-1004435-4.html#post7629832


----------



## sennaster

Anyone get any updates? The first of these should start trickling out soon right?


----------



## elbilo

sennaster said:


> Anyone get any updates? The first of these should start trickling out soon right?


I believe the first few orders are expected at the end of the month. I ordered right away and mine is expected early October. It appears there is a 1 week difference in estimated ship dates between every few orders.


----------



## mrklabb

I ordered on 5/2. ETA Oct 13(this was updated to reflect this date on May 25th).


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I also ordered early, and my order date came out on the ticket as May 2. ;-)

I was fidgeting around, waffling back and forth about changing the original order for the _'other' _bezel ....








And then, I was seized by an *'uncontrollable impulse' *:-d

They both are going to be spectacular, and a picture or photo just isn't the same as feeling the full effect of experiencing a MKII in person, so.... :roll:















Yup. I ending up buying both versions....

What the hey... :think: Life is short - might as well make it good. :-!

My ticket was updated May 25, and shows an "estimated ship date" of Sept. 29, so I figure I'll get them just before my fourteenth wedding anniversary (at the end of the first week in October).

|>|>

It sounds like the other Nassaus have been getting out about a week ahead of schedule, but I don't know if the 'estimated shipping date' might be contingent on a timely arrival of new parts to MKII. We'll just have to wait and see.....

-Best-


----------



## TheDude

Also a May 2 order - listed as Oct 6 on the initial order and no update otherwise it seems. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

cool.

I'm estimated Nov 3rd ... seems i got in just when the wait changed from 20 to 24 weeks.


----------



## BSHt013

I want a red triangle 3-6-9 in my life. 

Almost ordered one of the silver ones, but I've already got a silver Nassau pending delivery end of Sept. 

Yeah... Must get red!


----------



## Dr_Fierce

thach said:


> I want a red triangle 3-6-9 in my life.
> 
> Almost ordered one of the silver ones, but I've already got a silver Nassau pending delivery end of Sept.
> 
> Yeah... Must get red!


Agreed. Only silver was available when I ordered last month but I think the red really makes it pop. Hope they get some more in.


----------



## Dragoon

Got the red bezel 3-6-9 incoming......


----------



## Dragoon

.... when Bill finishes it. Not really counting on a specific time frame. Call it "Kingston Brain Freeze".


----------



## TheDude

Dragoon said:


> .... when Bill finishes it. Not really counting on a specific time frame. Call it "Kingston Brain Freeze".


No, you're right - generally good to expect possible delays. Still, I think he's gotten better at forecasting. I guess we'll see.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

I really think Bill obsesses over every watch as if it was going to be his own (or his wife's). What makes his brand such a special boutique. 

IMHO ... He can take all the time he needs to on (pointing around the virtual room) your watch, and his watch, and her watch, because none of us will love ours any less than others love theirs. (cue those old 1970s Paul Masson ads with Orson Welles.  )


----------



## Pentameter

This may have been asked already, but have they stopped making Nassau's with the red triangle @ 12 o'clock? I have been admiring the Nassau and am virtually sold on it, but when I see them on the MKII site (as opposed to here on the forums) the pic shows it without the red triangle, which I'm a fan of (gotta have a little color on there). So, what's the story?


----------



## elbilo

Pentameter said:


> This may have been asked already, but have they stopped making Nassau's with the red triangle @ 12 o'clock? I have been admiring the Nassau and am virtually sold on it, but when I see them on the MKII site (as opposed to here on the forums) the pic shows it without the red triangle, which I'm a fan of (gotta have a little color on there). So, what's the story?


The red triangle bezel has been discontinued and I don't believe there has been any news about whether it'll return.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Pentameter said:


> This may have been asked already, but have they stopped making Nassau's with the red triangle @ 12 o'clock? I have been admiring the Nassau and am virtually sold on it, but when I see them on the MKII site (as opposed to here on the forums) the pic shows it without the red triangle, which I'm a fan of (gotta have a little color on there). So, what's the story?


Hello- 

As elbilo has already said .... :roll:

This question appeared in the other recent Nassau thread - See https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/i-just-ordered-my-nassau-1018947-11.html#post8308968

- and read around. :think:

You'll see that all MKII's may be thought of as 'Limited Editions' in that since there are very few of them built to begin with, and they originate from (what is basically) a one-man shop, there just aren't many made, even when there are a 'lot' of them made, compared to the majors. If you see something you like, you should get it while you still can. ;-)

_The Secondary Market awaits You, and Your Quest......_

Good Luck!


----------



## Pentameter

OK, thanks. Will keep an eye out on the secondary market.


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ... _The Secondary Market awaits You, and Your Quest......_
> 
> Good Luck!


WHAT ... is your _name?_ ... What ... is your _quest?_ And. What ... is your favorite [bezel] _color?_

Couldn't resist, sorry.


----------



## Pentameter

OK, so one more question. The MKII site kinda leaves a lot to be desired, IMHO. Is there any place where you can see ALL the various MKII watches that have been released over the years, with any variations like the different triangle colors & bezel polishes (matte vs. shiny) etc. ? Seems like that would be pretty helpful since as you stated, they're all essentially "limited editions".

If there isn't, then maybe that's a good idea for a new thread?


----------



## Dragoon

The MKII website is for ordering watches that are currently for sale, for the most part. Certainly, a lot of thought and time was expended by Bill and his IT guys (if he used IT personnel).

While Bill sometimes posts informational updates on models as they are being assembled and sourced; in general, the MKII E-Boutique is for ordering pieces. It was never intended to be a museum or archive of past products. At least, that is my impression based on what I have seen over the last 10 years.

There have been threads and efforts to create databases on Bills production pieces. Part of the difficulty with cataloguing early models is that many times Bill offered an unbelievable number of options on dial choices, bezel choices, hand choices, ect. So, no one really knows, short of what is posted on the forum, all the combinations that were ever created. Well, Bill knows. But, he is more focused on moving forward I am sure.

And, if you consider the amount of time Bill would be answering emails about past models and the possibility of purchasing or having additional pieces created.... then I think you can appreciate why Bill does not dwell on the past. He is basically a one man operation and just does not have the time to expend much effort on past production pieces.

That is my general take on the matter. Not saying it is completely accurate but my impression nonetheless.



Pentameter said:


> OK, so one more question. The MKII site kinda leaves a lot to be desired, IMHO. Is there any place where you can see ALL the various MKII watches that have been released over the years, with any variations like the different triangle colors & bezel polishes (matte vs. shiny) etc. ? Seems like that would be pretty helpful since as you stated, they're all essentially "limited editions".
> 
> If there isn't, then maybe that's a good idea for a new thread?


----------



## heebs

Here's one that m.and put together awhile back. There's some great info about the older models in there.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/brief-history-mk-ii-watches-work-progress-677934.html


----------



## Pentameter

***** said:


> Here's one that m.and put together awhile back. There's some great info about the older models in there.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/brief-history-mk-ii-watches-work-progress-677934.html


awesome - thanks for this.


----------



## Fullers1845

Pentameter said:


> OK, so one more question. The MKII site kinda leaves a lot to be desired, IMHO. Is there any place where you can see ALL the various MKII watches that have been released over the years, with any variations like the different triangle colors & bezel polishes (matte vs. shiny) etc. ? Seems like that would be pretty helpful since as you stated, they're all essentially "limited editions".
> 
> If there isn't, then maybe that's a good idea for a new thread?


Edit: I see ***** beat me to it!

This thread was started by m.and awhile back. https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/brief-history-mk-ii-watches-work-progress-677934.html


----------



## TheDude

Funny, I never see my signature since I read on Tapatalk. I opened a thread in a browser because some images weren't loading and I noticed that in my signature I ordered my Nassau on 6/2/12. My 369 was ordered on 5/2/14, a month shy of two years later.


----------



## Plat0

Got my "build in process" notification a few hours ago! Uh oh!


----------



## mrklabb

Plat0 said:


> Got my "build in process" notification a few hours ago! Uh oh!


Nice! Mine should be a week or so behind. Maybe I need to start thinking about strap options...I didn't plan my purchases properly. Got a new watch this week, have two arriving mid Oct and one December. Oh well!


----------



## TheDude

Plat0 said:


> Got my "build in process" notification a few hours ago! Uh oh!


Awesome. Seems entirely reasonable to think that it could ship by September 29. Hope mine is just as punctual.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

Nassau 369 made it today!

Here it is sitting next to its older brother.










The build quality is outstanding as ever. The dial is beautiful and glossy and amazingly clear to read. The date at the 4:30 position is purely genius on a 369 dial (like my trusty Vantage). That red triangle is exactly what it needs for a pop of character but I do wish that seconds hand was silver to match the other hands though. 

I played with the idea of letting my Kingston go if this piece stole my heart but alas it did not. One things for sure though: if the fabled Kingston with the 369 dial in gilt was ever made with the date in this exact configuration: that would have been absolutely perfect for me. I look forward to more MKIIs in my future.

Cheers!


----------



## cpotters

Plat0 said:


> Nassau 369 made it today!
> 
> Here it is sitting next to its older brother.


OK - your picture officially has me flumoxed - I've SEEN both the KINGSTON and the NASSAU together, in person, at the same time...thought they were the same size... Checked the MkII website specs on both, and sure enough - the same 
Dimensions: Diameter:39.20 Length47.95Case Height14.50 Lug Width:20.00
 

So, did you do a little photo magic on this picture, it it the angle, or is YOUR Nassau significantly larger than your Kingston???? I need another drink.....


----------



## BSHt013

Plat0 said:


> Nassau 369


d u d e ! 
d i b s !


----------



## TheDude

cpotters said:


> OK - your picture officially has me flumoxed - I've SEEN both the KINGSTON and the NASSAU together, in person, at the same time...thought they were the same size... Checked the MkII website specs on both, and sure enough - the same
> Dimensions: Diameter:39.20 Length47.95Case Height14.50 Lug Width:20.00
>  
> 
> So, did you do a little photo magic on this picture, it it the angle, or is YOUR Nassau significantly larger than your Kingston???? I need another drink.....


Right??? Wacky perspective?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

I actually specially ordered this Nassau to land at about 45mm. It's also titanium and features the new MKII "glidelock" bracelet thats actually better than the big Rs. 





On a serious note... That picture sure is deceiving. It's the angle... Kinda like the angles young girls use on Instagram. 

P.S. 
My crew just told me that my iPhone camera is the same type of camera that films Tom Cruise movies. Now it all makes sense!


----------



## Chromejob

Plat0 said:


> Nassau 369 made it today!
> 
> Here it is sitting next to its older brother......!


Turn the lights out already. I can't recall if ANYone has posted a 3-6-9 lume shot (compared with the Kingston wouild be outstanding!)


----------



## Chromejob

Plat0 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/what-mkii-you-wearing-715447-235.html#post8440583


*Thank you sir!* Love the size, proportion, and balance of the dial elements and hands. Not to dis' the Sub-style Nassaus, but this 3-6-9 variant is a superb complement for the BGW9 Kingstons. A home run for Mk II if I say so.

(N.B.: One reference I've seen excerpts from indicated that two 6538/6538A variants came with a 3-6-9 dial, so.... B-) )


----------



## DEV.Woulf

Plat0 said:


> I played with the idea of letting my Kingston go if this piece stole my heart but alas it did not. One things for sure though: if the fabled Kingston with the 369 dial in gilt was ever made with the date in this exact configuration: that would have been absolutely perfect for me. I look forward to more MKIIs in my future.


It seems that from between law138's and your comments, the 369 Nassau's gilt does not have quite the same effect as the Kingston's. I guess the very noticeable feature is the glossy dial but I was wishing the markers and hands would be a little similar to the Kingston's. I was shocked when both Nassaus went out of stock but now I feel like I should just start saving up for the Key West.

Anyway, it looks incredible and great next to the Kingston. I really wish Bill would make a 369 Kingston 'cause the real 369 Submariners had gilt dials in the 50s. That technically wouldn't break the limited agreement with Kingston owners because it's a different dial. Maybe he will after the 369 Nassau was a success if enough people showed interest? Steinhart's Ocean One Vintage does not look nearly as nice as the Kingston and is too big for me.


----------



## Plat0

The 369 doesn't have gilt at all. It's a glossy black dial with silver-ish white painted on the dial. Although the MKII logo looks like a creamier color- there isn't a gleam from the dial like the gold gilt has.


----------



## elbilo

I recall reading that the silver was (sand?)blasted to give it more of a white appearance, but I thought it was also mentioned there would be a minor iridescence.


----------



## Chromejob

I believe the same _procedure_ is used to apply the chapter ring to the 3-6-9 dial (galvanic or similar), but not in gold. Not sure if you should expect it to "shimmer," but I suspect it will "pop" as simply painted on markings will not.

It's the glossy dial and the fine printing of the chapter ring that are the appeal here.

The Kingston is done. This has been reiterated many times on the forum. False hopes for "another Kingston" are just futile.

Steinhart's O1V is a neat idea -- a 6200 homage. The lack of a lollypop sweep seconds hand, the Tudor Black Bay-like crown stem tube, and the "vintage" color Super LumiNova sort of spoil it for me. Nice old homage for the $ though. But for a bit more, a Nassau 3-6-9 is much finer IMHO.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

Chromejob said:


> It's the glossy dial and the fine printing of the chapter ring that are the appeal here.


I'm sure it's beautiful, an even fancier Nassau. There was some talk of it perhaps shimmering but thank you for confirming, Plat0. I wish the 369 had took it even further and tried true silver gilt for something different but the whole process would have been too similar to the Kingston especially with the Key West being made. Still would like to see someone else try that someday but I hold my breath.


----------



## elbilo

Finally received the email I've been anxiously waiting for. I've been upgraded to Regulation and Final Testing! Hoping I'll receive it next week!

Eric


----------



## clarencek

I just received a shipping notice. It's been so long I forgot that I ordered it! 
Looking forward to it and see the glossy dial.


----------



## TheDude

Looks like Bill has gotten much better about meeting delivery dates. Great to see. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

clarencek said:


> I just received a shipping notice. It's been so long I forgot that I ordered it!
> Looking forward to it and see the glossy dial.


Got my shipping notice today too! Expected to arrive on Monday, which was the anticipated shipping date!


----------



## gnome666

Got my shipping confirmation too. Been really impressed with the communication. Sounds like it hasn't always been this way, but I don't think anyone could complain nowadays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

I suspect the automation of the boutique and support portal apps enables him to update order progress in real time, lets him do the real work.


----------



## TheDude

I have mine. Got delivered a short while ago. All sized and ready to go. More thoughts in the what mkii are you wearing thread.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

It arrived! It wears a bit smaller than I expected, but it's all good! Well, great!


----------



## Plat0

Great watch on its own.

But since I have a vantage and Kingston in the stable... The spotlight won't share anymore light.


----------



## Chromejob

No one's mentioned if the chapter ring "shimmers" but in a couple photos it seems to be doing the peek-a-boo trick that the Kingston does.... 

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hi All, I ordered both versions of the 3-6-9, and I received them both on the very date that I expected them to arrive, based on Bill's estimated ship date. Pictures etc. in the works.

I have had some other little projects to deal with. - :roll:









These appeared about three feet out my back door the other night about 21:30 hours.

So I have some upgrades to outdoor lighting and motion detectors in the works today....

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> No one's mentioned if the chapter ring "shimmers" but in a couple photos it seems to be doing the peek-a-boo trick that the Kingston does....
> 
> // Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


Nope. It just looks a tad off white. You can see it in Bill's original pics but I never noticed it before seeing it in the flesh. The mkii insignia above the center of the dial is the same color but the depth rating is pure white.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

So what would have been super interesting would be to use untreated German silver like Lange and Söhne uses for their 3/4 plate... 

This is quoted from their website. 

"German silver is stronger than brass, which is often used in the watch industry, and.is composed of copper, nickel, and zinc. The latter element allows it to oxidise only to a small extent. German silver reacts very slowly when exposed to oxygen in the air and in the course of time, this alloy is coated with a beautiful golden-yellow patina that protects the material against further oxidation, thus eliminating the need for protective electroplating, like it is.used for Rhodium plating. .This is why German silver can remain in its natural “untreated” state."


The "golden yellow patina" sounds really cool. 


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

TheDude said:


> Nope. It just looks a tad off white. You can see it in Bill's original pics but I never noticed it before seeing it in the flesh. The mkii insignia above the center of the dial is the same color but the depth rating is pure white.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, was going going to comment about the off white induces and Mkii insig. I wasn't expecting that to be honest. It's definitely different, but not quite sure how I feel about it. For the MKII logo I think it's fine, but for the minute indices the difference is pretty noticeably different than the more "pure" white of the 12'clock triangle and the numerals. Not one to make snap judgments, I'm gunna see how this grows on me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Hi All, I ordered both versions of the 3-6-9, and I received them both on the very date that I expected them to arrive, based on Bill's estimated ship date. Pictures etc. in the works.
> 
> I have had some other little projects to deal with. - :roll:
> 
> View attachment 1666466
> 
> 
> These appeared about three feet out my back door the other night about 21:30 hours.
> 
> So I have some upgrades to outdoor lighting and motion detectors in the works today....
> 
> -Best-
> 
> |>|>


Are those B...B...Bear tracks?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Fullers1845 said:


> Are those B...B...Bear tracks?


 Yes sir, they are the tracks of an Alaskan Brown Bear. He made quite a racket when he bounced up the two steps and trampolined off of the back deck about ten feet from my chair. It was dark out, and I couldn't see him, but I heard him as he left. These tracks (there are all four there if you look closely) are from the larger of the two that have been cruising the back yards here over the last several evenings and nights.

I have never had experience with them this close in town, in the over 56+ years I have lived in this area. Thankfully, so far these have been "good' bears.

I suspect that someone up the line has some garbage un-covered, or some bird seed or dog food out, I'm betting.

It would be a shame if these two have to suffer the consequences.

I like to practice a "mutual avoidance" policy with them.

:think: -And besides, they are just not very good to eat, most of the time. :-d

I have been fighting some 30+ year-old electrical stuff here at the house that is cranky and needs to be replaced. Oh well..... :roll:

--Member of PETA for 60 years --_ "People Eating Tasty Animals"_ :-d:-d


----------



## elbilo

Chromejob said:


> No one's mentioned if the chapter ring "shimmers" but in a couple photos it seems to be doing the peek-a-boo trick that the Kingston does....
> 
> // Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //





TheDude said:


> Nope. It just looks a tad off white. You can see it in Bill's original pics but I never noticed it before seeing it in the flesh. The mkii insignia above the center of the dial is the same color but the depth rating is pure white.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I notice a slight iridescence when the sunlight hits it. It's not too noticeable and doesn't command your attention like a Kingston, but it's got a special character to it. The hands have much more flash.


----------



## gnome666

369 Brothers, for comparison









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

MKII lineage shot.....









:think: I've dubbed this quick family portrait....

"*Rivet Bracelet Madness*" :-d:-d

Keep 'em coming guys.... :-!

-- Best --

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> MKII lineage shot.....
> 
> View attachment 1686674
> 
> 
> :think: I've dubbed this quick family portrait....
> 
> "*Rivet Bracelet Madness*" :-d:-d
> 
> Keep 'em coming guys.... :-!
> 
> -- Best --
> 
> |>|>


You ordered two 369 Nassaus? Sweet!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

TheDude said:


> You ordered two 369 Nassaus? Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'm going to venture a guess that from here on out: if William Yao makes a new watch, OCM will buy said watch.

At the end of the day, he'll have an Alaskan based MKII museum.


----------



## TheDude

thach said:


> I'm going to venture a guess that from here on out: if William Yao makes a new watch, OCM will buy said watch.
> 
> At the end of the day, he'll have an Alaskan based MKII museum.


Quite a few of us here... ;-)

Mine:

Vantage
Custom capstone LRRP 
Kingston 
Big crown Nassau
369 Nassau 
Key West (I'm a plank)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Dude, an enviable collection!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> You ordered two 369 Nassaus? Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Honestly I started the endless self-questions about my choice of bezels after the silver triangle popped out...so what the heck.








I figured if one or both don't _resonate with my 'eclectic tastes' _ :roll:

-- I could sell and not take too much of a hit.

:think: I've learned through experience that these are very personal things for me to consider... and looking at pictures just is not the same after holding it, winding the crown, clicking the bezel, admiring the way different light reflects...Aw, You know what I mean!! :-d

-- Best --

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

thach said:


> Dude, an enviable collection!


Thanks. I figure by the time the Key West is delivered I will have waited a combined 10 years for timepieces from Bill!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Deleted by user.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> Thanks. I figure by the time the Key West is delivered I will have waited a combined 10 years for timepieces from Bill!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


_*** This is a Joke ***_

:think: 'Concurrent waits' are much easier than 'consecutive waits'.....like 'sentences' ?? :-d:-d:-d

-- Best --

_*** This was a Joke ***_

*** Note: -- I felt compelled to add that in case one of the 'Haters' got ahold of it.... ;-)


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _*** This is a Joke ***_
> 
> :think: 'Concurrent waits' are much easier than 'consecutive waits'.....like 'sentences' ?? :-d:-d:-d
> 
> -- Best --
> 
> _*** This was a Joke ***_
> 
> *** Note: -- I felt compelled to add that in case one of the 'Haters' got ahold of it.... ;-)


Heh. I thought of that, but everyone here knows the real aficionados wear the wait times like badges.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> MKII lineage shot.....
> 
> View attachment 1686674
> 
> 
> :think: I've dubbed this quick family portrait....
> 
> "*Rivet Bracelet Madness*" :-d:-d
> 
> Keep 'em coming guys.... :-!
> 
> -- Best --
> 
> |>|>


Can't outdo your collection, but my 369 brethren









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

TheDude, I'm envious of your collection, definitely. I'd love to see a full collection pic if you have one. In fact, I'm going to start a thread for "MKII Family Portraits" to show off our MKII collections... 

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

[joke]


TheDude said:


> Heh. I thought of that, but everyone here knows the real aficionados wear the wait times like ...


... a rash. 
[/joke]


----------



## mrklabb

Just got tracking number for my 369 nassau. Was scheduled to ship 10/13/14...pretty good estimate.


----------



## vandergl

I'm still 6 weeks out from the ETA on my 369. I'm very impatient...I posted earlier that after I ordered the 369 Nassau I went out and found a lovely glit Kingston that's become my near daily driver; on Monday I staked out the Key West project second round ordering page and was lucky enough to get a slot in the 3 to 4 minute ordering window.


----------



## Chromejob

vandergl said:


> I'm still 6 weeks out from the ETA on my 369. I'm very impatient...I posted earlier that after I ordered the 369 Nassau I went out and found a lovely glit Kingston that's become my near daily driver; on Monday I staked out the Key West project second round ordering page and was lucky enough to get a slot in the 3 to 4 minute ordering window.


By the time you get them all in ... you'll have tough choices in the morning. ;]


----------



## vandergl

Agreed. I already have a Paradive and a Seafighter that are fighting for my weekend wrist time.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

^^ I know that feeling, too.... 









Grey morning.... No fresh bear sign!

_(I have had a two-night break from dealing with *MR*. Bear....)_









_(The glossy dial face can fade back into the reflection.....similar to the 'Kingston effect'....)_









('Two-screening' back in the rocking chair.... :-d )

-- Some quick thoughts --

The first thing I noticed was how the white second hand is so much more apparent.... :-!

The hands on this one have a more refined appearance than the ones on my Kingston....And more *'Flash'* :-!

Crown 'feel' is superb. _ I actually prefer this crown to the Kingstons'....._ :-!

*Blasphemy?* :-s Overall quality is improved compared to Kingston. Yup. I said it.... b-)

IMHO, MKII has made minor changes, that although small, improve the value and _'sense of quality and refinement'_ for this model over previous ones.....

The only negatives are the change to the short link inside the clasp - MKII has already addressed a needed change for that. :roll:

The only design aspect that I don't care for, is the shape and multiple steps in the design of the case back...But that does not affect wearability or function....It's OK.

:think: Too bad we can't have a case back similar to the Kingston, or a new design?? Quibbling though.....It is completely acceptable.

*Thank You*, Bill and MKII -- _*Overall, It is another Great Watch from MKII!*_ :-!

-- Best --

|>|>


----------



## vandergl

Awesome. Thanks for the mini review. If you have the chance snap a pic of the case back and post please. I'm curious to see what it looks like now that you mention that it's different from the Kingston.


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ^^ I know that feeling, too....  ...
> 
> _(I have had a two-night break from dealing with *MR*. Bear....)_


Oh, we've determined the gender of your nocturnal visitor? How'd we do that? Is he marking territory? (gulp)



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 1737794
> 
> 
> _(The glossy dial face can fade back into the reflection.....similar to the 'Kingston effect'....)_


First pic I think I've seen that demonstrates that. You've also caught how the matte white of the sweep seconds hand makes it highly visible, which is appropriate for a tool watch for timing purposes. (Jake, are you listening? Do you time your standard rate turns in that big black bird?)

I think this pic is good enough for Mk II's customer gallery. b-) "Alaskan sunset through the eyes of the Mk II Nassau..." Seriously, I'd send the full size version to Bill. :-!



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ... The only design aspect that I don't care for, is the shape and multiple steps in the design of the case back...But that does not affect wearability or function....It's OK.
> 
> :think: Too bad we can't have a case back similar to the Kingston, or a new design?? Quibbling though.....It is completely acceptable.


1. I don't think I've seen any pics of the Nassau case back. Hrm, do I want to see one, or be delightfully surprised when I get mine at the end of the month...?

2. I think the Kingston caseback was part of the limited edition design. I don't know if the early Nassaus (e.g. the 25 or so with Kingston "big crowns") had the same back.

I hadn't thought that quality could be improved over the Kingston I have, but then.... :think: Can you cut yourself on the chamfer?


----------



## JFingers

Chromejob said:


> (Jake, are you listening? Do you time your standard rate turns in that big black bird?)


Negative, not much weather up there, no one to talk to, not much traffic and not much to hit...

If any one would like a picture of their 369 from up high, just send it to me, and I'll send you the picture, but I'd have to keep the watch, because it would be classified. I'd do that for you...

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Here are some more quick snaps...









That is the Kingston caseback above the Nassau 3-6-9...









Kingston is on the left.... Nassau on right.









Beautiful detail on Nassau caseback. Absolutely Love the *"Assembled in U.S.A."* Not so much love for 'steps' though....









The Kingston clasp is on the left -- Notice the 'tee' is split. I have had experience with a couple of other watches (NOT MKII) when the tube part separated from the stem of the 'tee' rendering the clasp useless. On a Deep Blue watch, replacement parts were impossible to locate, so I had to install a different clasp. With a Fortis, I found another used part to replace the broken parts.

The Nassau clasp uses a different design latching mechanism, is lighter, and I think potentially less prone to breakage - hence quality Improved!

Better design, Solid parts from Nassau clasp below....









Finally....Some nice lines, eh?









Nassau crown and case detail.... I like this shot. Not sharp enough to hurt yourself, but very, very nice. 

For chromejob; I used the phrase MR. Bear as a term of respect more than gender. This particular bear was acting more like a male starting to come into his own rather than a female. Persistent? It has been back in the area and all around on a regular basis, so it has its 'trapline' staked out. According to what I saw, I would estimate the bear at 36-38 inches at the shoulder. And when it took off after I yelled at it, its back end was about the same dimension around as my 250 gallon heating fuel tank.

That bear would square 6.5 to 7.5 feet overall (according to my professional hunter and registered guide guy who offered to pay me to be able to take it out). After the darn bear spent the early, early morning packing my neighbors' garbage into my back yard before tearing into the bags during a stormy night scattering garbage (that I spent most of the next day cleaning up) - I almost took the guide guy up on it. But anyway, it has been back, but so far isn't residing here on a temporary basis. I saw some fresh tracks in the mud from last night where it was checking around my workshop, but now I have some blindingly-bright LED flood lights working with a pretty fair motion detector...So Far, so Good.

You should have seen the 'Kingston Cat's' reaction when she came outside to see what I was up to and got some bear scent...Wooo Hoo and away she went!

Anyway....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chromejob said:


> ....First pic I think I've seen that demonstrates that. You've also caught how the matte white of the sweep seconds hand makes it highly visible, which is appropriate for a tool watch for timing purposes. ...... I think this pic is good enough for Mk II's customer gallery. b-) "Alaskan sunset through the eyes of the Mk II Nassau..." Seriously, I'd send the full size version to Bill. :-!


Actually I took that one this morning after some of the gloom cleared off after the sun was up...... 

-- Thanks --

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

Chromejob said:


> I think the Kingston caseback was part of the limited edition design. I don't know if the early Nassaus (e.g. the 25 or so with Kingston "big crowns") had the same back.


You're correct, my BC Nassau has the same case back as my Kingston. I'm guessing the other 24 do too.


----------



## vandergl

Thanks for the additional pics OCM!


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 1740866
> 
> 
> The Kingston clasp is on the right -- Notice the 'tee' is split....


I think you mean on the left. I've got clasps _on other watch bands_ like the Nassau on the right that the "flange" can get loose. Easy to fix, gently.

But thanks for all the pics. I like the Nassau caseback.

Yes, the first 25 Nassau owners got a neat deal for being early buyers. Big crown, and perhaps the special mirror finish Kingston CB with minimal engraving(?). Yum.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chromejob said:


> I think you mean on the left. I've got clasps like the Nassau on the right that the "flange" can get loose. Easy to fix, gently.
> 
> But thanks for all the pics. I like the Nassau caseback.
> 
> Yes, the first 25 Nassau owners got a neat deal for being early buyers. Big crown, and perhaps the special mirror finish Kingston CB with minimal engraving(?). Yum.









-- Corrected --

Thanks for pointing that out....

Hey, You are welcome. Agreed on the Ncb. It doesn't bother me as long as I wear it.....:-d

|>|>


----------



## Dragoon

*

Finally got a chance to snap a few pics of my recently received 3-6-9'er....... not completely unpacked and ready for action...

*


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> 2. I think the Kingston caseback was part of the limited edition design. I don't know if the early Nassaus (e.g. the 25 or so with Kingston "big crowns") had the same back.
> 
> I hadn't thought that quality could be improved over the Kingston I have, but then.... :think: Can you cut yourself on the chamfer?


I can verify that my big crown Nassau has lots of Kingston parts. I reported that a while ago. It wasn't apparent to me until I got my 369. It obviously has the crown and tube, it has the case back, and it has the bracelet.

I also feel that this 369 is improved in terms of quality in general over the others. I do however have some link separation that I don't particularly like, but the bracelets never have lived up to the quality of the rest of the product.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

A Nassau 3-6-9 (Red) 'Still Life'...









And....









|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: I wrote earlier that I have noticed some subtle changes between Nassau 3-6-9 and its Kingston ancestor that point to percieved quality improvements..... :think:

The clasp end-link problem has been pointed out to and addressed by MKII....

(Here is a snap showing the Nassau end-link and bracelet portion above the same from the Kingston....)









When I first received my 3-6-9s, I took one of the Kingstons and started comparing to the Nassau. I immediately thought that there were very subtle but noticeable, differences between the metal-finishing of each watch, but I couldn't (and still can't) exactly put my finger on what that difference is..... I think it must be something to do with the 'brushing' - The finish on the cases of the watches, but also on the bracelets. Somehow, (to my eyes anyway), the brushing on the Nassau seems to be of a more consistent and higher quality - I don't know how - or why - It just looks that way to me. Unfortunately, try as I might, I can't get it in a photo either....:think:

Looking at the photo above though, one can see a readily noticeable, but subtle difference in the bracelets. The Kingston, shown in the lower position, has had the end-plates of the links applied after the upper and lower surfaces of the links were brushed, because the rounded edge-surfaces of the plates appear to be polished, in contrast to the brushing on the main parts. The Nassaus end-plates have a more consistent and tighter fitment to the other parts, and the brushing on the main parts carries over to the edges of the end plates. Notice how tightly they butt up against the main parts, and the consistency from link to link....?

You can see that more clearly in the photo below -- the Kingston bracelet is shown on the left, and the Nassau 3-6-9 is on the right....









Here is another detail shot... Nassau is on the left this time :roll:









:think: I just thought I would point this out.

Have others noticed subtle differences as well?

These subtle perceptions point to 'Improved Quality' from MKII... :think:

Thank You MKII and Bill Yao! :-!

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

^ OCM, could any of the difference in the fitment in the bracelets just be due to wear and tear of wearing the Kingston bracelet for a few years and not the Nassau bracelet? Kind of like the older Rolex bracelets that are more bendable than the new ones?

I can definitely tell the difference in the end plates on the links, and yeah, the Nassau bracelet looks just a bit better. Well done, good sir, good write up!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## Chromejob

Thanks for these macro shots. I can see what you mean, but until I have one of each in my hot grubby paws too, I'm not sure which is _better._ I think the polished end plates has a neat look, a subtle dressiness that might echo the polished chamfer on the case. (Yeah, you hadn't forgotten about that, eh?  )

Maybe a macro shot of the Kinston bracelet, end piece, and case side by side with a Nassau bracelet, end piece, and case. Not easy, I know. But you're having FUN doing this, right? You can't fool us....


----------



## gwold

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Have others noticed subtle differences as well?


Those 3-6-9 end plates don't just appear to fit better, in your pictures. They also look a tad bit thicker. Just my eyes, here? Or might the new bracelet use a heavier gauge steel?

[edit: typo]


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chromejob said:


> Thanks for these macro shots. I can see what you mean, but until I have one of each in my hot grubby paws too, I'm not sure which is _better._ I think the polished end plates has a neat look, a subtle dressiness that might echo the polished chamfer on the case. (Yeah, you hadn't forgotten about that, eh?  ) ....... But you're having FUN doing this, right? You can't fool us....


 I can't wait until you get your 'hot grubby paws' on one either.... Meanwhile.... ;-)

























-and-








It had to be done.... :roll:

-- Best --


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

gwold said:


> Those 3-6-9 end plates don't just appear to fit better, in your pictures. They also look a tab bit thicker. Just my eyes, here? Or might the new bracelet use a heavier gauge steel?


They certainly look a bit thicker to me....Good eye! ;-)


----------



## TheDude

gwold said:


> Those 3-6-9 end plates don't just appear to fit better, in your pictures. They also look a tad bit thicker. Just my eyes, here? Or might the new bracelet use a heavier gauge steel?
> 
> [edit: typo]


I posted this when I got mine. They're definitely thicker.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> I posted this when I got mine. They're definitely thicker.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 Hey Dude, Thanks- *"Good Observations"*

:think: Okay - Now I under stand what you meant with this....



> .....No, I think from reading here that the bracelets were changed for the Nassau. *The flat covers underneath the rivets are thicker on the my 369 too.* ....


What MKII Are You Wearing? - Page 240

Thanks....



> I also feel that this 369 is improved in terms of quality in general over the others. I do however have *some link separation that I don't particularly like*, but the bracelets never have lived up to the quality of the rest of the product.


3-6-9 Nassau - Page 31

Yes, Now I understand - and I see that too :-( (*link separation* = small gaps between the three main parts that comprise each link, perhaps the riveted pins were not fit just exactly right? Tube-pin-part left a bit too long before rivet-expanding-ends driven home...?) :-s

:-( That is disappointing. I have not previously noticed that problem with any of my Kingston bracelets (All eight of them.... :roll: ) BUT - I went and looked very closely at Nassau bracelet I bought earlier this year, and it has the same problem too - the links are even looser on that one....So it must be a recent _Nassau problem_ in terms of recent production and the change in bracelet specs - Is there a different vendor...'Quality Control Problem?' - I wonder if Bill and MKII are aware of it? I am disappointed that this problem has slipped through. :-(

Otherwise, execution on my two examples appears to be flawless on the watch itself. :-!

-- Best --

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

....Some more _black-glossy-dial-mirrored-magic_....









-- Have a Great Day --

|>|>


----------



## gnome666

Someone asked for a snap of the caseback I think. Not the greatest shot as you can see me grubby fingers since I was too lazy to remove the bracelet. But it gives a good sense of the engravings









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ....Some more _black-glossy-dial-mirrored-magic_....
> 
> View attachment 1807754
> 
> 
> -- Have a Great Day --
> 
> |>|>


That highlights something I noticed yesterday. These dials aren't as mirror smooth as the Kingston dials. When you look in a strong light at the right angles, you see what looks almost like flecks of silver peeking through. I see it in your pic too. It's got a slight texture. Not the flawless mirror the Kingston is.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

TheDude said:


> It's got a slight texture. Not the flawless mirror the Kingston is.


Dude, I don't think you want a dial filled with little flaws, do you? Let's take this piece off your hands, shall we? 

Have a great Friday y'all!


----------



## TheDude

thach said:


> Dude, I don't think you want a dial filled with little flaws, do you? Let's take this piece off your hands, shall we?
> 
> Have a great Friday y'all!


It's not flaws, I think it's just what this process looks like.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

I'm just messing with you sir. My delivery could use some work. 



TheDude said:


> It's not flaws, I think it's just what this process looks like.


----------



## gnome666

Still haven't heard slot of people chime on about their thoughts of the off-white color to the minute track on the 369. Also, thoughts on the long verses short length minute markers (vantage markers were longer)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

gnome666 said:


> Still haven't heard slot of people chime on about their thoughts of the off-white color to the minute track on the 369. Also, thoughts on the long verses short length minute markers (vantage markers were longer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't bother me. I rather like it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

thach said:


> I'm just messing with you sir. My delivery could use some work.


No, I get it. I just wanted to make it clear that I wasn't being critical.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

Still on the fence myself. I don't hate it, but I'm not sure if choose it of given the option. I'll have to take some pics with the non 369 Nassau to see.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

The shorter markers are definitely true to the original. I think the Nassau dial looks a bit more refined than the vantage because of the minute track. I wish I could have the Bond bezel ( I know why it can't ). Looking forward to receiving mine soon.

I still could be happy with either the 369 or the original Nassau. I was really going through an explorer phase when the 369 was released so I couldn't help myself, but I second guess myself when I catch a good pic of the original. I'm sure I'll be pleased regardless

Compared to the non-explorer sub's markers, which were longer:


----------



## gnome666

Nice thoughts, and thanks for the pics. I agree that the 369 dial looks more refined than the Naussau dial, and I too prefer the smaller markers. I Usually dont have a preference between the bond bezel and the 15 min bezel, but with the 369 dial, I do agree that the bond bezel looks better....but still awesome as it is.


sennaster said:


> The shorter markers are definitely true to the original. I think the Nassau dial looks a bit more refined than the vantage because of the minute track. I wish I could have the Bond bezel ( I know why it can't ). Looking forward to receiving mine soon.
> 
> I still could be happy with either the 369 or the original Nassau. I was really going through an explorer phase when the 369 was released so I couldn't help myself, but I second guess myself when I catch a good pic of the original. I'm sure I'll be pleased regardless
> 
> Compared to the non-explorer sub's markers, which were longer:


----------



## Chromejob

sennaster said:


>


Well on this specimen you can very clearly see that the lollypop sweep seconds hand pip will form an "i" with the hour markers ... and still pass between the markers and the hour pip. _Despite_ it being oversized. Not an accident IMHO.

I can't find the pic of the new Nassau owner who posted a lume shot, but you can see the relationship in these pics of my Kingston.










So when we look at hour marker lengths, there's synergy at work with hands, lume, etc. Bill has it down pat with the Vantage, Kingston, and Nassau.[1] (You _will_ find pics of Rolexes with pips that block others, pass OVER hour markers. As a non-expert, I would guess that is the result of clumsy replacement of parts during servicing, or by third parties.) I see a lot of boutique watch brands that flub on something like that, probably not being as obsessively fastidious with the parts suppliers.

P.S. My orders in stage 3 Build in progress. Woot!

[1]


gnome666 said:


>


----------



## Chromejob

Dragoon said:


>


I just "got" why a sweep seconds hand might be white vice same metal as the others. The other night I noticed that the gilt or rhodium hands may "disappear" in the dark, lacking light or object to reflect. This is why I like white vice green lume, it stands out even without any glow. But look at this pic. The white hand stands out even where the rhodium hands are sort of fading into the dial. Great visability, just as a red bezel index stands out in a quick glance. Making it a nice tool watch for fliers, racers, anyone doing timing.

Speaking of visibilty....



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 1737794
> 
> 
> _(The glossy dial face can fade back into the reflection.....similar to the 'Kingston effect'....)_


I just realized ... in this pic, OCM has caught the lumed hour markers are matte, and fading into the glossy dial a bit.[1] But the "gilt" (galvanic printing process(?)) chapter ring stands out ... reflecting the light in the way the rhodium hands are, as the gilt dial markings on the Kingston do. It may not "pop" like the Kingston, but clearly the printing process has resulted in a sharp, standout chapter ring. <applause>

[1] Note how the dial is reflecting light, particularly behind the "6," and behind the minute hand.



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 1778602


I agree, the new Nassau bracelet (left) looks clean and well-finished. The Kingston bracelet (right) looks more like the old bracelets. Pics of Steve McQueen wearing his Rollie 5512 (click the second montage pic for a super-sized version), you can tell the end plates were a bit rounded. The older look calls attention to itself. The new Nassau bracelet, the end plates are a bit less ostentatious.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> That highlights something I noticed yesterday. These dials aren't as mirror smooth as the Kingston dials. When you look in a strong light at the right angles, you see what looks almost like flecks of silver peeking through. I see it in your pic too. It's got a slight texture. Not the flawless mirror the Kingston is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


:think: I was looking closely at the dials on mine after I read this. And I agree. It looks to me that what we may be noticing is a surface texture resulting from the clear-coating with a spray application....Like what the body men at the car dealership I worked in as a youngster called "orange-peel' in the surface reflection of the finish coat....

--Best --


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I was really quite surprised by how much more visible the white second hand and the minute track on the 3-6-9 are, as compared to the rhodium hands and dial, say of the matte-dialed Kingston.

That white second hand really makes a difference, and after experiencing it, I can understand why it was a mil-spec'ed detail for the Brits.... :-!

Did you all see the note on the MKII News concerning the delayed Nassau Crowns??

Nassau Deliveries: 2 week delay

:think: These types of delays from suppliers must drive Bill nutty :-x sometimes, but probably not much to do to change it...But.... :roll:

*Be Patient....*








-- My Best to All --


----------



## vandergl

Saw it last week. Makes me sad. I was scheduled for a 12/2 ship date on the 369 I ordered in July.


----------



## gnome666

To tide you folks over...hers a snap I took with my crappy iPhone. The flash accentuates the glossy nature of the dial, especially of you look at how matte the black of the date wheel appears









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

vandergl said:


> Saw it last week. Makes me sad. I was scheduled for a 12/2 ship date on the 369 I ordered in July.


My estimated ship date what THIS monday ( 11/3 )! i had a sad when i saw that update


----------



## Chromejob

gnome666 said:


> ... The flash accentuates the glossy nature of the dial, especially of you look at how matte the black of the date wheel appears...


Depending upon the lighting and the angle, you may notice the reflection of the hands on the dial.


----------



## WarEagle007

A check of the MK II website this morning reveals the 3-6-9 is now gone from the Nassau section. SIAP...hope everyone who wanted one had the chance to order!


----------



## Chromejob

Wow, glad i didn't hesitate.... 

// Tapatalk on Nexus 7 //


----------



## alex79

369


----------



## sennaster

Just got my shipping notice! Crowns must've arrived.


----------



## raptus

sennaster said:


> Just got my shipping notice! Crowns must've arrived.


awesome, thanks for letting us know! Was your shipping date pushed back at all? I'm on schedule for shipping Dec 1st, and hope I'll get the piece in time for Christmas :-D


----------



## sennaster

raptus said:


> awesome, thanks for letting us know! Was your shipping date pushed back at all? I'm on schedule for shipping Dec 1st, and hope I'll get the piece in time for Christmas :-D


My ship date was estimated 11/3, so I was delayed less than a week.


----------



## Chromejob

sennaster said:


> Just got my shipping notice! Crowns must've arrived.


Me, too! Ready for shipment. In Transit. Woohoo!


raptus said:


> awesome, thanks for letting us know! Was your shipping date pushed back at all? I'm on schedule for shipping Dec 1st, and hope I'll get the piece in time for Christmas :-D


I think my order is a whole whopping (sarcasm) 7 days off planned shipping date. Rock on, Bill!

But of course, you should discount your expectation that anything can happen. More parts issues, life events, another break-in at Mk II HQ (surely hope not!), whatever. It's a small business, so IMHO there's a reasonable margin for error as with any bespoke service.


----------



## sennaster

This came:









While I was in the middle of this:









Took a half day to receive the Nassau AND do a valve adjustment on my Triumph Bonnie


----------



## sennaster

Unpackaged and straight on to a wjean 20/18mm bracelet I got from another forum member. Coincidentally showed up on the same truck. I may tackle the rivets someday.


----------



## Plat0

sennaster said:


> This came:
> 
> View attachment 1985410
> 
> 
> While I was in the middle of this:
> 
> View attachment 1985418
> 
> 
> Took a half day to receive the Nassau AND do a valve adjustment on my Triumph Bonnie


Awesome!

I'm torn between restoring a Triumph or just simply buying a new Harley. Decisions...


----------



## sennaster

Plat0 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm torn between restoring a Triumph or just simply buying a new Harley. Decisions...


Just buy newer Bonneville ... Mines a '07 T100.

Retro with all the modern niceties. My father-in-law curses me everytime we ride together just because my bike actually idles at stop lights  ( all his vintage stuff requires a special touch )

I'm all for vintage, but didn't have the dedication or patience to maintain one myself


----------



## Plat0

I used to ride an Iron 883 when I was 19 and I really want something to ride around in on my days off. I'm thinking about a new Harley (new Iron or a Forty-Eight) but you have just sparked my interest in a new Triumph...


----------



## Chromejob

*3. 6. 9. What more needs being said?*

(Background: _Singin' in the Rain_ collector's set booket, pics from "Beautiful Girl" number.)



sennaster said:


> This came:
> 
> Took a half day to receive the Nassau AND do a valve adjustment on my Triumph Bonnie


Yep, mine was ready for shipment Friday night, picked up Saturday, in transit Sunday (Raleigh, then Greensboro, then back to Raleigh, derp), delivered Monday.

// Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## sennaster

You can kind of see some silver gilt action.

It's much more obvious with the MKII logo.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey Congrats you two!!..... (sennaster and Chromejob)








Glad to see the _'hitch'_ in the _'get-along'_ didn't hold things up too much..... :-!

May you wear and enjoy your new 3-6-9's in the Best of Health _and circumstance....._









-- My Best to You --

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

Thx! There does indeed seem to be some good fortune and opportunity in my path this past week, so I'm rocking this Nassau like the new love that she is. Hopefully not jinxing myself. The red bezel index really catches the cranberry/maroon in some of my straps.


----------



## Chromejob

Derp. Doofus post.


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> Further DNA antecedent of the 3-6-9 sub (though I think our Nassau looks much more refined than Tudor's retro-homage):
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/tudor-heritage-ranger-1261970.html


Well, but that's an homage to the Ranger... Explorer DNA!










Lovely watch BTW. I would totally wear one.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

A newer one beside a 1016...










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970

My Nassau 3-6-9 made the family photo's ....


----------



## gnome666

Wow! Is that a gen ranger? I've read that there has been some debate about the authenticity of the minute hands that weren't the straight stick kind (similar to the stock minute hand that comes with the usual mercedes hour hand). I've longed after a ranger, but never know when to pull the trigger on whether they are gen or replicas, especially some of the ones that show up frequently on the 'bay.....


TheDude said:


> A newer one beside a 1016...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Chromejob said:


> Further DNA antecedent of the 3-6-9 sub (though I think our Nassau looks much more refined than Tudor's retro-homage):
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/tudor-heritage-ranger-1261970.html





TheDude said:


> Well, but that's an homage to the Ranger... Explorer DNA!
> Lovely watch BTW. I would totally wear one.


Quite right, I've got my history backwards. Derp.


----------



## TheDude

gnome666 said:


> Wow! Is that a gen ranger? I've read that there has been some debate about the authenticity of the minute hands that weren't the straight stick kind (similar to the stock minute hand that comes with the usual mercedes hour hand). I've longed after a ranger, but never know when to pull the trigger on whether they are gen or replicas, especially some of the ones that show up frequently on the 'bay.....


I can only assume the one in the photo is authentic. I found the image on a respected Vintage Rolex forum.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raptus

Woke up to the sweetest of messages this morning; "3.0 Build in process"

As a first time MKII buyer, this was probably the hardest part of the wait. The rest will be smooth sailing. Still hoping it'll reach Denmark before Christmas though...

Haven't been too many other new 369s on this thread for the past few weeks. I wonder how many it'll be when the queue is through


----------



## raptus

BTW, what's the typical time from "Build in process" to "Shipped"? Any patterns there?


----------



## elbilo

raptus said:


> BTW, what's the typical time from "Build in process" to "Shipped"? Any patterns there?


I no longer have the emails, but I believe it was about 1-2 weeks from "Build in Process" to the time it arrived.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:roll: I had the same experience...... :-!


----------



## Chromejob

raptus said:


> Woke up to the sweetest of messages this morning; "3.0 Build in process"
> 
> As a first time MKII buyer, this was probably the hardest part of the wait. The rest will be smooth sailing. Still hoping it'll reach Denmark before Christmas though...
> 
> Haven't been too many other new 369s on this thread for the past few weeks. I wonder how many it'll be when the queue is through





raptus said:


> BTW, what's the typical time from "Build in process" to "Shipped"? Any patterns there?


I remember that feeling well. 

My emails are only one data point, but I got teh 3.0 Build in Progress October 29, 4.0 Regulation and Final Testing November 5, then 5.0 Preparing for Shipment (and shipment notification) on November 7. Your mileage may vary, as the auto manufacturers say.

Meanwhile, a little preview. Here's to your own "50" stage, when your further wait will indeed be short.


----------



## raptus

Thanks you guys, that's really encouraging. I'll expect another 1-2 weeks until shipment - a blink of an eye, really 

Special thanks to @Chromejob for the pic, can't get enough of those!


----------



## Fullers1845

Chromejob said:


>


How I love blue lume...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hi All-

FYI -- It appears that the 3-6-9 Nassau, Model 2002 will be returning at some point in the future. 

The picture and info is back up on MKII's eBoutique on the Nassau page with a "Notify Me" flag.... 

-- Best Wishes --


----------



## BSHt013

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Hi All-
> 
> FYI -- It appears that the 3-6-9 Nassau, Model 2002 will be returning at some point in the future.
> 
> The picture and info is back up on MKII's eBoutique on the Nassau page with a "Notify Me" flag....
> 
> -- Best Wishes --


I like this news.


----------



## Chromejob

Ah! Just in time for Christmas. ... 2015.

I kid, only because I love this brand.


----------



## gasspasser

I'm loving mine! So simple and to the point!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

gasspasser said:


> I'm loving mine! So simple and to the point!


Beautiful! :-!

_(Hey.... I might be biased...)_ ;-)

-- May you wear and enjoy it under the most favourable of Life's circumstances --

Best Wishes!

|>|>


----------



## vandergl

Mine arrived Monday! I haven't adjusted the bracelet yet but I quite like it on this leather Hadley Roma.


----------



## Chromejob

I was a'gonna say I like it on that darker gray NATO -- nice shade -- then kapow, there t'is on a HR padded ("sport?") style. Very nice look.


----------



## raptus

I received this watch a week ago and feel ready to share my initial thoughts about it.

Up front, a brief bit of context: I've owned a Tudor Black Bay until recently, and a Steinhart OVM. I have a Breitling Colt chrono and a Gavox Legacy. That's what I will compare it too.

The Nassau 369 is my first Mk II piece, so everything about this experience has been a first; this includes the packaging. I find it both eccentric and most fitting. I have moved into it a little bit, using it as my "tool kit" for my most used watch utensils. It's delightful, really.

The first impression of the watch inside was more subdued. Underneath the comprehensive plastic wrapping, it looked a bit plain. Simple, modest, humble in a way. Was this what I'd been waiting six months for? I didn't unwrap it immediately, but let it remain in the plastic covers for a while, inspecting it meticulously. Then finally I broke the seals and put it on.

Again, the first impression was mellow. What a simplistic design, what a plain look. But the fit was good, the proportions and wrist presence seemed right.

It hasn't left my wrist since then - except for sleeping and messy work in the kitchen. The wrist presence is still just right and I'm enjoying the design more and more. I now catch myself staring at it for what feels like extended periods. It is definitely growing on me.

In that way, it is shaping up to be just what I hoped; a watch I can wear every day, for any occasion.

The size is turning out to be perfect for my wrist. I put it on, and it kind of integrates with my arm. It doesn't "disappear", like how some people describe wearing a comfortable watch. It's definitely there, as it should be. It just doesn't get in the way, and I'm not worried about banging it in to stuff, because it feels like it won't. This is quite different from wearing the Tudor Black Bay and the Steinhart OVM. They felt awkward and oversized.

When the Nassau 369 inevitably starts to get scratches and marks, I'm not too worried about that either. This is a watch I'd rather wear and have get _worn_ than not. It gives me more joy to have it out in the world than to keep it safe and neat. This was not the case with the Black Bay, and other watches I've owned.

Things I like:

The brushing. The brushwork is great all around, and the space between the lugs is notably well done. It's silky smooth, very even, and with a beautiful sheen. Almost too good to be hidden behind steel endlinks. And definitely better than on the Tudor Black Bay.

The coin-edge bezel. This is one of the reasons I fell for this watch. The coin-edge bezel is just so much more elegant than the more modern saw-tooth bezel, I find. It has a presence, and does have some flash, but is far less aggressive and blingy than the saw-tooth style.

The print on the dial. The print is crisp, accurate, and well-dimensioned. I like the type, and the style and proportions of the indices.

The style of the bracelet. This is the first time I'm enjoying a bracelet on a watch. It is slim and slender, and I find the styling elegant and understated.

The seconds hand. It's thin and plain white. A delightful little detail that stands out, and a direct reference to the design this watch is hommaging.

The bezel inlay. The black aluminum inlay has a silky smooth matte surface with a slight sheen, which I find very well balanced. I also like the type.

The drilled lug holes. Changing straps three times a day without breaking a sweat? Yes please.

The accuracy. One week into wearing the watch, the time is off by less than a second. That's for an entire week. I find it hard to believe, but that's what I see when I compare the time to an atomic watch. Maybe it's just an aberration, an anomaly? Then again, other members on this forum report similar accuracy from these pedestrian movements, when installed and regulated by Mk II. This is incredible, and makes me wonder why not every watch with an ETA movement comes with similar accuracy. In any case, this performance is cause for great delight - who needs a "Superlative Chronometer Officially Certified"? I'm just hoping it will last.

What I don't care so much about:

The threading of screw-down crown. There's an uncomfortable resistance when the crown finds the thread, as if the thread is not finished evenly.

The AR-coating of the crystal. There's a ton of reflection from the crystal, and combined with the glossy dial, there's a lot of distracting flash when reading the watch. The glossy dial is beautiful, but would be more enjoyable with a less reflective crystal.

The quality of the bracelet. I like the look, but wish the finish was a little better. Hard to put a finger on what it is exactly, but the bracelet just doesn't match the watch head in terms of quality.

If you've made it this far, you may be wondering what I'm really thinking about this watch. You may recall that the first impression wasn't overwhelming. But the watch has quickly grown on me, and is everything I hoped it would be. The size, the style, the fit and finish, and the accuracy are all top notch to me. All of this bearing the price in mind.

This isn't a cheap, or even affordable watch. Certainly not after paying Danish VAT and import duties, which added close to 30 % on top of the purchase price. But I can't think of any other watch in this price range offering this style and this level of quality. There are plenty of entry-level high-street and micro brands offerings at this price point with comparable _specs_, but I haven't come across any that offer this level of _style_. And so I'm really happy I put up with the six month wait to get this watch, and I feel lucky to be one of the few to own this particular version of the Mk II Nassau.


----------



## BSHt013

Good and honest write-up, raptus. Appreciate you taking the time. Nice read.


----------



## cpotters

An excellent and thoughtful review. I'm glad you feel that it fits the "sweetspot" of the daily wearer/tool watch with the right amount of style.

On the bracelet, which you note is both comfortable yet feels somehow "cheaper" than the rest of the watch. Here's my $0.02.... If the bracelet is the same one that was used for the Kingston (which I believe it is, with a slight clasp modification, perhaps) then it's "flimsiness" was by design. The original R*L*X rivited bracelet that came with the Big Crown Submariner in the 1950s was a pretty slim and flimsy affair. If you can grab one of the old riveted bracelets and compare it to the Sub bracelets from just the 70's, there is a HUGE difference in heft, and today's bracelets are sometimes massive by comparison.

The interesting thing for me, with the Kingston, was that I NEVER wear bracelets: I find them just too uncomfortable. However - as you described with your Nassau - "it kind of integrates with my arm". I think that just 1mm thicker, or a few grams heavier, and that would have been the tipping point for me.

Anyway, you've got a keeper there. Enjoy it, and welcome to the Club!!!


----------



## Chromejob

Thanks for a very thoughtful review. Just as good as any "pro" review. I concur with cpotters about the bracelet. The level of authenticity here sometimes means mimicking the original while making small, judicious updates with modern tech. Compare yours with the bracelet on that NOS gilt 5513 - i think you'll see the lineage.

I too like the white sweep seconds hand. Grinding coffee beans in the morning with bleary eyes (no reading glasses) I can easily track it. (40 secs usually for my beans and brew machine.)

I hate to dis' Steinhart's OVO (or is it OOV), but when I see pics of that, and then of this 3-6-9 dial, they're worlds apart. Last night I charged the lume and gazed at it on the night table (again, no glasses) in the dark as I drifted off to sleep, and could see what Fleming meant about reading those big phosphorous numerals in the dark. I'm ready to part with my other Sub homages, the Kingston and Nassau tick all the boxes for me.

My crown screws down smoothly, though. As OCM noted, in some ways better than the Kingston's (different crown and tube, so no surprise). I hardly have to back it off counter clockwise as I must with the Graywater until the click. The Nassau's crown just screws down like butter. I wonder what's up with yours.

*Addendum:*



raptus said:


> I received this watch a week ago and feel ready to share my initial thoughts about it.
> 
> Up front, a brief bit of context: I've owned a Tudor Black Bay until recently, and a Steinhart OVM. I have a Breitling Colt chrono and a Gavox Legacy. That's what I will compare it too.
> 
> The Nassau 369 is my first Mk II piece, so everything about this experience has been a first; this includes the packaging. I find it both eccentric and most fitting. I have moved into it a little bit, using it as my "tool kit" for my most used watch utensils. It's delightful, really....


I remember how anxious you were to receive it in the last page of this thread ... great to see that you got 'er in time for Christmas Day. Big Thumbs Up. 

// Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## markintoronto

Does know how many 3-6-9s are/were being produced in this run?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb

markintoronto said:


> Does know how many 3-6-9s are/were being produced in this run?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only thing I know is that there were less than 200 total order numbers BT the 369 I ordered in the beginning of may and my project GMT ordered.


----------



## TheMeasure

anyone who is interested..369 Nassau, silver triangle back in stock..

Nassau 2002


----------



## Chromejob

"You are sometimes startled, but never surprised." Nicole Blackman 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are crap //


----------



## gwold

TheMeasure said:


> anyone who is interested..369 Nassau, silver triangle back in stock..
> 
> Nassau 2002


And ... then it's not. "Ordering Closed"


----------



## TheMeasure

gwold said:


> And ... then it's not. "Ordering Closed"


:-(​


----------



## Dragoon

I am guessing the prescribed amount are now sold and more may be coming at some point in the future.

The Nassau no date regular dial pieces with silver and red trieangle bezels did not even last an hour. Not sure if there was some type of snafu on those or there were very limited quantites and they are gone.

Just noticed this on the MKII website....

You are here: Home / Nassau: News / 2015-03-10: Nassau
2015-03-10: Nassau March 11, 2015 By admin 
Watches:
We posted a few Nassaus for sale on the E-boutique. The Nassau 1002 and 1003, due to very limited quantities on hand, sold out very quickly. The Nassau 2002 is still available with silver/black insert. We have no more red triangle insert versions available.

Congrats to all who ordered.


----------



## Chromejob

Ahem, Nassau fans. The new 1003 model features C3 SuperLuminova.  

Also:



> Bracelet Link:
> I have been informed by our supplier that the manufacturing of the replacement link is complete. I have sent them a portion of the bracelets we have on hand to have the replacement links installed, which will also serve as a test to make sure the new links fit the bracelets that we already delivered to customers. We will publish an update as soon as we hear back from the vendor regarding a time table for the re-work schedule. We hope that we will be able to send the links or the re-worked bracelets with the Nassau deliveries in April.


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are crap //


----------



## vandergl

Just an update. I still love this watch.


----------



## Artonthewrist

Just showing interest and wondering if anybody has news on when the Nassau 1003 might be available ?

Dan


----------



## sennaster

vandergl said:


> Just an update. I still love this watch.


Me too:


----------



## airborne_bluezman

Love it, will it ever be available again?


----------



## vandergl

On strap. I still haven't sizes my bracelet for it. However occasionally put it on my Kingston bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Artonthewrist said:


> Just showing interest and wondering if anybody has news on when the Nassau 1003 might be available ?
> 
> Dan





airborne_bluezman said:


> Love it, will it ever be available again?


Most likely. However, my guess is that it will be a while since the Key West and Project 300 are coming along so nicely. My guess is those will take priority before building more Nassau's.

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------

